# Exorcists: The Holy War RP Thread



## migukuni (Mar 9, 2010)

Exorcists: The Holy War RP Thread



NEW MEMBERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED

Exorcists: The Holy War OOC and Sign Up Thread​
Hey! Names Migukuni and i'm the GM of Exorcists: The Holy War RP. Basically I will handle all NPC stuff as well as EXP. Hopefully this style of RP eliminates Godmodding and powerplaying. Have fun guys - this should be awesome.

Background:
The Battle against the earl still continues and you can choose to be the in the side of good (Exorcists and Half-Akuma's) or in the side of evil (Akuma's and Noah's). As new Exorcists/Half-Akuma's your freshly out of apprentice ship and will start doing missions. As for the Akuma side, you're freshly out of the laboratories and will start destroying and eating humans for fun. As Noah's you're freshly awakened to your memories and regained your thirst for battle.

Rules
*No spamming:* At least make a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:* I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
*No long OOC conversations:* We have the OOC Thread for that
*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed of course if there's a just cause.
*About controlling other people's characters:* if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.
Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die.
The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events.
Last But not Least​*Turn off your Sig:* It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. I seriously would deduct points if this is offended numerous times

*Alright guys and fellow RP'ers lets get the ball rolling. Let's start the fight between Good and Evil​*


----------



## Kenju (Mar 10, 2010)

*Shizuo Tao; Black Order China Branch*

Shizuo walked in the cafeteria with an empty plate in his hand, looking at his new Black Leather Exorcist Uniform recently given to him. "Stupid uniform, why do we have to wear these dumb things?" he asked to no one in particular as he pulled his collar out some. "Well it gives you some defense. And if you didn't have it you would be killed by the weak Akuma," a voice spoke nearby him.

When Shizuo turned around he a short man with glasses and a white lab coat with a smile on his face. "Hey, you tryin' to call me weak?!" he asked with his teeth clenched, showing his anger. "Oh, no no. I was just informing you that even the smallest hit can get you infected by the Viruses the Akuma carry," the man answered with his finger up.

"Yeah yeah I already know about all that crap. I've had first hand experience," Shizuo spoke a little softly as he walked to the line for food. "You must be the new one that arrived , Shizuo Tao right? I'm Mi Sho. I'm part of Science Department here," Mi informed as he followed behind him in the line. "Science Department?" he wondered with a serious face and his eyes still forward.

"Yes, we make things such as, creating new weapons for battling Akuma, help the Exorcist on their missions and.....um.....others things that don't need to be spoken of.." Mi said to him with his head down some. Shizuo noticed this, but decided not to press on the matter. "So what your saying is you guys are more useful than you look," he spoke in a nonchalant manner as he finally made it to the front of the line. 

"Exactly," Mi nodded with a small chuckle. "HELLO~!" a man shouted behind the counter, startling Shizuo. The Exorcist fell to the ground, surprised by the sudden outburst. 

"What the hell?" he asked as he rubbed his back side. When he looked up he saw a man with sunglasses, purple braided hair and in a chefs uniform. "Oh? My apologies for startling you like that- Oh!! Is this a new recruit!? Wow kid you have some pretty blond hair~!" the chef spoke gracefully with a certain 'sparkle' about it.

"My names Cherry, the High Chef here! You have whatever you want. Just ask," Cherry told him as he leaned over the counter. "Gah! This bastard!...Fine! I'll have Steak, Porkchops,Sushi, Chicken and Shrimp!" Shizuo commanded in a pissed of voice as he stood up, placing his plate on the counter. "Coming right up~" Cherry left to the back to get his order.

_I can already tell I'm not gonna like it here_ Shizuo sweat dropped with his teeth clenched .


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 10, 2010)

Jio Freed no.76
Location: A forest in Germany known as the Black Forest

Jio stalked through the forest, watching his prey silently.  He couldn't necessarily eat it, but he could kill it.  Train himself to be a silent assassin.  He struggled with it, learning it, commuting it to memory.

It wasn't going well.

He stepped on a twig of all things.  The resounding _crick_ alerted the deer to his position.  It began to bolt, but Jio threw a rock, hitting it upside the head.  It didn't kill the deer but it dazed it enough for it to run face first into a tree and fall unconscious.  He supposed it should be hilarious.  Sadly, it wasn't hilarious.  Or sad.  Or emotionally provoking at all.

He simply picked up the body and tossed it in the air, before punting it into the forest.  He sighed and sat where it was laying earlier.  At this rate he needed to seriously improve quickly in order to begin being able to stalk humans effectively.  He centered himself and sat, eerily still, feeling each wind pass him.

His eyes took in every detail, his ears took in every sound, nose every scent that passed his nostrils.  The world took on a strange effect.  It all seemed, for lack of a better word, passé.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 11, 2010)

*Branch Leader's Meeting via Com*

_Branch Leader's Meeting_​
*Ludwig, Germany*

Ludwig tapped his desk impatiently as the science department continued on making the preparations for the meeting. He's head ached as he looked over the papers that was on his desk, it was the agenda for the meeting today. One of it was the low number of exorcists available currently. He sighed loudly making the science guys in the room flinch thinking that they were going to be scolded. Ludwig took the beer that was in his table and drank making the science guy's relieved and continued on what they were doing.

*Alfred, America*

Loud voices was heard in the Branch Leader's room as the science department continued on finishing up the communications for the inter branch meeting. Alfred was inside munching at a hamburger and a soda beside him while pointing and loudly talking to the science guys without really saying anything. The science guys were already used to their branch leader. Alfred groaned as he looked at his tummy thinking that he seemed to have gotten a bit more fatter, but laughed out and ate another hamburger thinking of asking Kiku (Japan) of another way to get slimmer quickly.

*Arthur, Britain/ England, UK*

Arthur scowled as he looked at his closet thinking of what to wear for the meeting, he doesn't want to wear something so extravagant like that idiot Francis (France) nor did he want to wear something that Alfred (America) would think was too unsophisticated. He slapped his head at that thought who cares about that "loud obnoxious brat". He growled and took a blue vest and a matching blue slacks, he looked over at the mirror and grinned at himself. He was really the epitome of sophistication.  When Arthur got in the meeting room he saw the papers in his desk and groaned then he looked over at the science department guys that was working on the com. He sighed and sat down, he might as well read the papers first while he had time.

*Wang, China*

Wang was very very very busy. Well technically in the Chinese Department it was always busy. Bak Chan the former China Branch Head was currently down in the entrance with Fo, they had learned a new barrier technique that they wanted to try out to strengthen the defenses of the headquarters. Wang silently cursed Bak, one of the reasons he wasn't around today was probably because he didn't want Wang to ask him questions. Wang sighed as he paused on his paperwork and stood up. The Inter Branch meeting was about to start and it wouldn't be good for him to be late.

*Francis, France*

Francis' flirtatious voice was heard even outside the Branch Room as he ordered the science guys to move his furniture around. The science guys was obviously dumb founded as why they were moving furniture's instead of finishing the Com. Francis sighed and sat down at the sofa in his office. He wasn't very confident with the meeting today. The other people in the branch were persuading him to take Italy's Headquarters and dissolve it. For Francis he really didn't want to but the other higher ups were very adamant.  He lied down thinking he should rest for awhile before the meeting. 

*Ivan, Russia*

Ivan sat down on his chair as he looked over at the science guys who were working. The science guys were moving quickly very afraid of the guy that was looking at them. They hurriedly tried to finish the Com, meanwhile one of the Science guys had the courage to give Ivan a vodka, and Ivan said thank you but the other science guys could see that the guy who gave him the vodka was trembling oh so badly. Ivan looked over at the papers in his desk while the science guys continued what they were doing while still trembling.

*Kiku, Japan*

Kiku went inside his office, no one was around and the com was already in his office, it was already installed after all the Japanese branch was the ones who made it. Kiku quietly sat down looking over at the papers in his table while drinking tea. He waited patiently as the minutes ticked by and the meeting was to start. He wished that everyone would be mild mannered and no shouting was to commence in the meeting. After reading the paper's in his desk he took out a manga and read, this was free time after all he said to himself.

*Feliciano, Italy*

Feliciano yawned loudly as he walked in the silent halls of the headquarters, he just woke up and he was really craving for a pasta right at that minute. He walked towards the dining hall and asked the chef for a pasta. The chef gladly nodded and set to work. Feliciano's pasta was special made, after all the branch leader was a gourmet himself. Feliciano wondered idly why there where some german and japanese science guys that came out of the floor where his office was, they were followed by some of italy's science guys, he scratched his head and when his pasta was in his table he asked the chef why there was german science guys in his room and the chef chuckled softly as he answered that they probably finished installing the Com for the Branch Leader's meeting and Feliciano's eyes grew big as he remembered the meeting. 

*"OH NO!!! IM GONNA BE LATE!!!* Italy said as he quickly ran upstairs to his office with the pasta still on his hand. When he went inside he saw the faces of the other Branch Leaders. America was grinning with a hamburger on his hand. Britain looking a bit more severe and scowling, China was just smiling, Francis was scratching his head and looked like he wanted to say something, Germany was looking at him scathingly and looked very disappointed, Japan's face was neutral and unreadable and Russia was smiling but with his usual smile that seemed to always hold a steady stream of Bloodlust.

*Seems Like Everyone is here, so lets start the meeting."* Germany said loudly and everyone just nodded.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 11, 2010)

Chase laid in bed squrilling a glass of whiseky. "So?fucking?board?" Chase moaned "Need?Mission?Soon?" he said finishing the glass. He grabbed the bottle and tried to pour some more but it was empty. "damn it". He sat the bottle back down and left the room. He headed to alfreds room. And saw the meeting was already started. "nevermind". He went or the bar and got another bottle. Then headed back to his room


----------



## migukuni (Mar 13, 2010)

*Ryohei, Germany Branch*

*Ryohei, Germany Branch*

Ryohei clambered down the carriage as he looked up at the impressive headquarters of germany branch. He could make out its outline by the small pinpoints of light that encircled it. He got out and heaved the bag from the compartment at the back and the guy who brought him there gave him a wand that was giving off a slight flame that would be able to light his way. Ryohei thanked the guy and took his heavy luggaged and carried it on his shoulder while his other hand took the wand and he started jogging towards the castle.

The bridge towards the headquarters was big and spacious and each side was lightened by a torch. He jogged towards the entrance because he was too extreme to walk. When he arrived at the entrance he jovially called out to the guard and showed his exorcist badge. The guard nodded and let him enter. Ryohei was extremely glad that there was no problem, his master had said that there might be some problems when he entered the castle, but all seemed well. He had a huge grin in his face as he went inside the huge doors of the castle, starting his life as an exorcist, he was extremely excited.


----------



## Sumon (Mar 14, 2010)

*Kenji - Britain branch*

*Kenji - Britain branch*
Kenji woke up from a sweet sleep. He hadn?t slept like this for a while. ?I wish I could have one more day off. That damn mission destroyed all of my plans. I won?t get my training session either.? Boy brushed his teeth, wore his clothes, took his katana and looked at his exorcist badge. Then he threw that badge and his father?s katana to the wall. ?It?s all because of you. If you hadn?t died, I would be living like a normal person.? Kenji had a breakfast and left headquarters.

He was walking towards port by the various streets while looking around. There were so many various people. He hadn?t seen that much before. ?I wonder why there are so many of them?? Kenji was asking himself until a strange smell got his nose. It was a fish smell. ?That stinking smell, it will kill me.? Kenji stopped breathing threw his nose. ?But that means port is near.? And not without a reason, port was just 200metres away from him. He entered the port, showed guards his exorcist badge and entered the ship to the Ireland. Luck was in his side, ship was about to departure when boy had arrived.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 14, 2010)

Chase jumped the baracade and got on the ship just in time. "thought you were gonna leave me man." chase said still trying to catch his breath. "so what's the mission again kenji?" chase asked breathing hard. He tryed to stand up but fell back down. "note to self: never run 200meters in one burst."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 14, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic - Japan Branch*

As Kinzey was about to sit down to a delicious lunch of cake, pie, fruit, chocolate, and sweetened tea, his golem floated up. *"Oh, What is it now?"* he grumbled. Beeping his golem showed him a holographic letter. After reading it, he groaned *"Oh, Joy! Another mission. And we have to kill Akumas? Sounds brutish. I'll just let Agumon do all the work"*. He stood up, and as he was preparing to walk away, he glanced at his meal and grabbed a bar of chocolate, saying *"No sense letting it go to waste"*.

An hour latter Kinzey was on a flight to China. All he had had to do was flash his badge. He supposed there were a few advantages to being an exorcist, even with all the other pains in his ass.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 14, 2010)

*Shizuo Tao; China Branch*

"Here go~ Everything you asked for all special from your High Chef, Cherry~ Try not to get any of it in your pretty hair!" Cherry said as he poked over the counter with Shizuo's order in his hand. "Right,....I'll try not to. Rest assured," Shizuo responded with his eye brow twitching, trying to restrain his anger over this annoying guy. When he turned around to the tables, he noticed two men in the same type of exorcist uniform he was in standing in front of him.

"Just what the hell do you want?" Shizuo asked with a vein slowly popping out of his head, seeing this as pretty rude. "Our boss would like to have a word ya. Ya see the boss has found a personal interest in you for some odd reason," one of the men with a large smile as he looked down at Shizuo. "Tsk, so who is this boss of yours?" he asked with his plate in one hand.

"Shes over there," another large man spoke as he pointed to right. "She?" the exorcist responded he looked over to the direction. When he looked, he saw a blond hair with an exorcist uniform, though she wore a skirt that was just a little above her knees. She had the top of her shirt unbuttoned, revealing some of her cleavage.

She hid her smile with paper fan decorated with flowers as she glared at Shizuo. He stood there with a blank expression with there eyes connecting with each other. "Ch, get out of my. My food is gettin' cold," he said with an annoyed tone as he walked between the two and sat at a table. 

The two men and the girl looked shocked as they saw him just walk by without even talking to her. The blond hair girl puffed then walked over to his table and sat in the seat in front of him. "I assume you know that was rude of you correct? However, I'm willing to forgive you this time since your new here. My name is, Mai Chi. I'm an exorcist here as well and the most admired.," the laughed a little as she crossed her legs.

Instead of listening, Shizuo was chewing away at the food on the table. Not even taking a glace at the young woman. "Hey, are you even listening!?" she shouted with a little anger in her voice.

"I'm trying to eat here. Keep Quiet!" Shizuo shouted in an even angrier tone before he went back to eating. Mai's fist shook in rage after hearing his response. Before she could say anything, a black ball with bat wings flew to Shizuo's face.

"Aren't these one of those Golem things?" he asked to no one in particular as he looked around it. Unexpectedly, it shot out a hologram from the cross in the middle of it. "A mission?" he wondered as he read the briefing. 

"Dammit!..." he growled with his teeth clenched. "I HAVEN'T EVEN FINISHED MY FOOD YET!!". Shizuo roared as he flipped over the table in frustration. Frightened, Mai managed to leap from the table before she could get smashed by it.

"Come on bat-thing! Lets get this damn thing over with!" he shouted as he walked passed the finders and the scientist that were a little afraid of his rage. "What a bad temper,....but....thats just the kind of man I like," Mai spoke with her cheeks blushing as she watched him walk away from the cafeteria.

*Half Hour Later...* 

Shizuo road on a bus with an angry look, along with the golem laying beside him. "I know this is my first mission and all,.....but damn.....that was some delicious food. And that guy whos coming with me, Kinzey Warholic. Just what kind of name is that for a Japanese?!" he commented as he rested his chin on his fist. His destination, Huainan City.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 15, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic - Huainan, China*

After a few hours, 1 plane ride and a long bus trip, Kinzey arrived at Huainan. It was a small city, apparently known for its coal deposits.

As Kinzey walked down the street, he saw a quaint little cafe. It wasn't too busy and looked nice. *"Oh, are you hungry, Agumon?"*.

"Oh, yes! Raw steak, please!" said the small dinosaur-like creature in his coat pocket.

Chuckling, Kinzey agreed *"Yes, that chocolate didn't fill me up either"*.

A few minutes later, a waitress came up to him, asking for his order. *"I will have a large slice of chocolate cake, a few slices of peach, and a cup of tea with extra sugar. Oh, and a small, raw, steak, please!"*

Looking startled, the waitress said "R-right away, sir" and ran off.

Adressing his golem, who had activated its cloaking device, (and hid under the table, as those things were very unreliable) Kinzey said *"send a message to our teammate with our quardinates"*. Kinzey wanted to finish quickly so he could get back to Japan.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 16, 2010)

Chase stepped off the boat. "i think i'm gonna be sick man" he said running towards the trashcan. He preceded to puke up all the whiskey he drank on the boad ride over. "I guess its best that i got that out before the mission started. So wheres our hotel at man?" he asked Kenji wipeing his mouth off on his shirt sleave.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 16, 2010)

*Shizuo Tao; Huainan, China*

Shizuo stepped out of the bus with his golem floating next to him. "Hold it!" the bus driver cried before Shizuo could leave. "What is it?! I've got something very important to do, ya know!" the exorcist retaliated as he turned around with his fist clenched. "Gah....eh..sorry, but you forgot to pay," the driver spoke timidly as he began to become a little frightened of him.

"Paid!? Do you know how many damn lives are in danger right now?! I don't have to pay while people are in trouble!....dammit.....DAMMIT!...YOU'VE PISSED ME OFF! Shizuo roared as he grabbed the bottom of the bus. "Hey, what are you doing?!" the driver panicked as he became worried. "YAAHHH!!!" using his impressive strength, Shizuo pulled with his might and flipped the bus over to its backside.

"...There, now that's something you should be crying about!" Shizuo commented before he left the up-side-down bus, though no one was hurt. A few minutes later, a beeping sound was coming from the golem. "What?! Now you wanna piss me off too!?" he lashed out as he quickly turned his head to it.

The golem flew back a few i fear, in order to get away from what every he was going to do. Before Shizuo could hit it, it was showing a radar of and a red dot. "Huh? These must be where that Japanese guy is. Well come on show me the way!" he rushed before he began following the Golem to their destination.

*Few Minutes Later*

"What the hell is this!!!" Shizuo shouted in anger as he stood in front of a cafe where the red dot was. He was infuriated that this guy was busy eating, rather than already trying to help on the mission. "This guy...!" with his bad temper as always, Shizuo bashes through the door, startling the people inside.

After scanning the area, he notices a guy in the same exorcist uniform he was in. "There!" Shizuo spoke before walking up to *Kinzey* and grabbing his collar. "HEY JUST WHAT THE HECK DO YOU THINK YOUR DOING STUFFING YOURSELF FULL OF FAT! WE GOT A MISSION DAMMIT! NOT ONLY THAT, BUT ITS MY FIRST ONE SO YOU BETTER NOT MESS THIS UP FOR ME!..............and also....WHAT IS THAT THING!" Shizuo shouted out as he pointed to a dinosaur-like creature in KInzey's coat pocket.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 16, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic -  Huainan, China*

As Kinzey was assaulted, he remained calm. He knew that this Shizuo Tao wouldn't hurt him. *"I find that fatty foods don't have an effect on you as long as you exercise your brain"*. Under his breath he added *"Though I would advise you avoid such food as you do not seem to meet that criteria"*. Raising his voice back to normal he said *"Now please let go of me. You're making a scene. This is my first mission also"*. Kinzey pried Shizuo's hands off his coller. *"As to why I came here, I was waiting for you. We need to discuss how we will find the Akuma first, so I thought we could do it in a nice place. Sit down. Order something. Above all, relax. Now, I think we should look up recent odd deaths in the area. Oh, and, this is Agumon"* He tore a piece off the steak and gave it to Agumon.

"Hiya!" the little dinosaur said. "I'd be carefull! You might not be able to tell, but Kinzey's mad. And that ain't good!"

Chuckling, Kinzey said *"I'm sure he's angry too"*, though he didn't deny it.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 17, 2010)

*Ryohei Sasagawa, Germany Branch*

Ryohei Sasagawa; Germany Headquarters

Ryohei closed the door behind him as he entered the headquarters, he ogled the headquarters and he was quite EXTREMELY astounded by the interior of the Headquarters. The walls were lined with portraits of people. Even though he wasn't a painter kind of guy he could tell that it was each was a masterpiece. The ceiling was also high above his head, the entrance hall was very spacious but it was void of people but he could see little bat robot's that was flying around and seemed to scan him once but then the little robot's went back to patrolling the entrance chambers and up the left and right staircase and to the corridors.

A guy with black hair and wearing a white uniform with a badge unlike his own came up to him and bowed slightly then held out his hand. *"Let me take your bag to your room Ryohei-san"* The guy said as Ryohei looked at him for a second then dropped the heavy back into the floor. The guy smiled and took it in both hands, the bag was pretty heavy, he wondered how the exorcist was able to carry it as if it was a bag full of cotton. *"Ah! That's right I'm Silvestro one of the finders here in German Branch, I hope to be working with you soon."* He said as he nodded off and dragged the bag away.

Ryohei walked towards the nearest and largest opening that was in the middle it led him into a large chamber that had people running from the right corner to the left corner of the room, when Ryohei looked at each side he saw that it was both opened. He curiously looked at the left opening and he seemed to be able to hear people talking and shuffles of papers. He walked towards it and looked inside the room was full of tables that had been meticulously arranged in rows. Behind the table's were guys that were shuffling papers and seemed to be very intent and focused on what they were doing. They were also wearing Finder Uniforms and had the same badge as that guy Silvestro.

Ryohei stepped back and ogled at the right opening, he can see that the people inside were also wearing the Finder Uniforms and had headsets in their ears, seemingly talking into their headsets. A guy in a white lab coat and bearing a different badge looked up and saw him, then he looked at his watch and slapped his head. He waved at Ryohei and walked briskly towards him.

*"I'm very sorry, You are Ryohei Sasagawa, Correct?"*

"hnnn... Yeah"

*"I'm Wendel, The Science Department's head, I'm very sorry I lost track of time and forgot you were to arrive today"* He rummaged in his lab coat and retrieved a bright yellow ball that seemed to resemble the robotic bats in the entrance. The thing that had a Sun sketched in its head and had beautiful sparkly wings that seemed to glimmer. *"This is a Golem, I believe you've seen one before right?*

"Nope" Ryohei said as he looked at the glimmering ball.

Wendel looked at him oddly and shrugged *"Oh well, this is a golem that can help you communicate with the branch and it will also hold information's and missions and replay's of your fight. This was specifically modeled for you. A bit more durable than normal golem's since your shisho said that you -er- isn't as delicate as other exorcists."*

"hunnn..." Ryohei expressed as he took the golem and it fluttered in the air and landed on his hair.

*"Also you will be given an Exorcist Uniform and it should be in your room now. Your room is in the third floor the farthest one to the east, your golem has the coordinates."* Wendel said as he looked over at Ryohei again and continued *"You have your Exorcist Badge, right?"*

"Yep!.... So where's the training room to the EXTREME!" Ryohei said loudly as his thought strayed from all the instructions and towards his goal which was to train and become stronger.

Wendel stared at him then giggled at the back of his hand *"The training room is in the farthest room in this floor, you can also enter the training room from the second floor farthest room still. Also the cafeteria is in the second floor just above this three chambers."* Wendel motioned as he smiled and continued. *"Well I have to go now, It's very busy today especially with Ludwig-san up in the meeting room. Good luck Exorcist."* He said as he walked back towards the communications room.

"I'ts training time to the EXTREME!!!" Ryohei shouted out, some of the people around jumped slightly and looked at him then continued on what they were doing.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 17, 2010)

*Accretia No. 29, Ireland*

Accretia No. 29; Ireland _met Chase and Kenji_

Accretia landed softly in the grass as he looked around him to see if anyone had noticed him dropping from the sky. He was teleported to this country by force. A new battlefield and bloodshed was handed to him by the Demons that governs them and the Noah's that are above even those Demons. He should not think about that and should just live his akuma life following the directions and the wishes of those that made him. Rational thinking was unbefitting of an akuma.

Accretia change his appearance into that of the soldier that he once was. His human shell as what other people would say. It was a very useful ability so that they could mingle and interact with normal humans and none of them would be the wiser that they were akuma's in the midst of them. It was easier to kill and eat them when the foolish humans trusted you. After he transformed to his human shell he walked towards the nearest settlement that he could see. Thinking warily again that human's were somehow tiresomely naive and ignorant. What kind of persons will be in this settlement would they be the same as many others that can only see the handsome human shell that he was residing in.

Accretia went inside the settlement and saw that he was near the port. The port that seemingly smelled like humans, fish, salt and sweat. He wasn't extremely very happy with the smell but human's were human's and he can't do anything about it. As he walked around town looking at signage's and asking random people how to get to Warrenpoint. It was quite troublesome on why the Noah's just don't drop them in the specific area, but recently the Exorcists were able to pick up teleporting signals so they had to do it from some distance away.

*"i think i'm gonna be sick man"* a guy  said running towards the trashcan. He preceded to puke up all the whiskey he drank. *"I guess its best that i got that out before the mission started. So wheres our hotel at man?" *he asked another guy while wiping his mouth off on his shirtsleeve. Accretia looked at them curiously and saw that both were wearing tight fitting Leather that hugged their bodies very nicely, and it seemed like some kind of uniform but the uniforms had different style for each of them.  He noticed the two of them had Exorcists badge and he was now sure that the two guys were indeed Exorcists. He would have to follow this two guys and maybe take them out while they were on the way.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 17, 2010)

*Vault no. 87, Ireland*

Vault found herself crouching in a lush green field with a small town nearby. She quickly reverted to her original form, an innocent little girl of about 6.

She walked into the settlement, with many loud, annoying people around. She wondered why there were so few powerful Akuma when there were so many humans.

While she knew no one would believe she was out to kill them, the stupid humans would assume she needed help, or was lost. And as her father had said, assume makes an ass out of you and me.

Soon Vault saw a man leaning into a trash can, throwing up heavily. Looking around, she saw a man standing there, watching them. Though he looked like a normal human, she could sense he was an Akuma, and he would sense the same of her.

Going up to him, she pulled on his pant leg and wispered "Daddy" to trick any eavsdropping humans.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 17, 2010)

*Accretia No. 29, Ireland*



kinzey said:


> Going up to him, she pulled on his pant leg and whispered "Daddy" to trick any eavesdropping humans.



Accretia looked down at the human shelled female that was pulling on his pant leg rather dangerously close to his human crotch. However being an akuma this shouldn't bother him at all. He smiled at the little girl and took him into his arms saying "Where have you been little girl, I've been looking everywhere for you." When he perched the small girl into his shoulder he whispered into the girls ear quickly "Those two are exorcists, it would be best to follow them yes?" With that said Accretia looked over at the two guys who seemed to be talking or arguing or whatever.

_[OOC: You can use my character if you need to]_


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 17, 2010)

*Vault no. 87 - Some Backwater S**t Hole in Ireland*

As Vault was hoisted up on her fellow Akuma's shoulder, she wispered back "I agree, but do not get in my way. Once we find their base, we will kill them, I presume? If that is the case, I will take the sober one. The taste of alcohol disgusts me". She said this in the voice of a little girl, which made her words all the more creepy. "They do not seem to be doing anything right now. We will have to wait". Choosing her words carefully, she continued "I have no fear of exorcists, and will gladly fight them to the death, but I believe the two of us will not be able to adequately deal with these two. I would've expected the Noahs to send at least a group of three to combat these exorcists, which leads me to believe that one of our comrades are missing. Am I correct?"


----------



## Kenju (Mar 17, 2010)

kinzey said:


> As Kinzey was assaulted, he remained calm. He knew that this Shizuo Tao wouldn't hurt him. *"I find that fatty foods don't have an effect on you as long as you exercise your brain"*. Under his breath he added *"Though I would advise you avoid such food as you do not seem to meet that criteria"*. Raising his voice back to normal he said *"Now please let go of me. You're making a scene. This is my first mission also"*. Kinzey pried Shizuo's hands off his coller. *"As to why I came here, I was waiting for you. We need to discuss how we will find the Akuma first, so I thought we could do it in a nice place. Sit down. Order something. Above all, relax. Now, I think we should look up recent odd deaths in the area. Oh, and, this is Agumon"* He tore a piece off the steak and gave it to Agumon.
> 
> "Hiya!" the little dinosaur said. "I'd be carefull! You might not be able to tell, but Kinzey's mad. And that ain't good!"
> 
> Chuckling, Kinzey said *"I'm sure he's angry too"*, though he didn't deny it.



*Shizuo Tao; Huainan, China*

:Tryin' to act cool, huh? Fine," Shizuo spoke as he returned his from Kinzey. He noticed that he remained calm, unlike himself. "Well I guess it was a smart move to wait here for me," the exorcist shrugged as he folded his arms with the Golem hovering behind him. He then looked down as Agumon spoke to him about his master's anger.

"Tsk, you tryin' to say that I would be scared of him!?" he returned to shouting, assuming that what the small dinosaur said was an insult. "I'll deal with you later," Shizuo threatened as he pointed down at the creature. "Anyways we should go asking around about whats been going around," he told Kinzey as he looked to the side.

"HEY YOU!" Shizuo yelled as he reached over the counter and pulled the shopkeeper over it. "TELL ME WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THE AKUMAS RIGHT NOW!" he commanded with a mean look, frightening the innocent man. "I-I I don't know what your talking about! I don't even know what an Akuma is!" the shopkeeper muttered in fear as he looked into the mad man's eyes.

"YOUR LYING TO ME I KNOW IT! I"M GONNA BEAT YOU TO A PULP UNTIL YOU TELL ME EVERYTHING ABOUT THE AKUMA AND THE MILLENIUM EARL!" Shizuo asserted himself as he began shaking the shopkeeper continuously, making his fear grow even more.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 17, 2010)

Jio Freed
Akuma no. 76

A cave somewhere in Germany

Jio looked up at the roof of his cavern home.  The hanging spikes of earth were foreboding and held an eerie presence.  He thought about their origin, how the rock around them eroded away while they remained, chosen to stay.  He guessed he was over thinking things.  He tended to do that a great deal.

He let out a tired sigh, rolling on to his side.  He had found a patch of earth between the stalagmites, and was using it as a space for sleep.  But this night he was restless.  His blood was stirring, fists clenched so tight his palms bled.  His claw-like nails came up and he scratched five long lines on the cave wall.

He needed blood.  Death.  

To feel life end under his hands.  He needed souls and people to rip apart.  It was like a fix.  However, he showed no signs of addiction.  He felt nothing toward the world, and only lived to become the hellish ruler of all.  Maybe then would he feel something, anything.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 17, 2010)

*Somewhere in Russia with Samantha and Wesley Croft​​*
"*WHAT THE FUCK SAM!!*" Wesley shouted
"*I'VE BEEN OUT HERE FOR AN HOUR!!!!*"
"*HOW THE FUCK DOES IT TAKE YOU...*" 

He was cut off when she walked out the door fully dressed

"Don't speak to me like that she said softly"
"I'll knock your teeth out if you curse at me again" she said calmly
"I'd like to see you try"

She was in his face in a flash and tapped him lightly on his cheek 

"Don't mess with me" she said

Wesley smiled a mischievous smile, he was hot headed and hot blooded. When it came to his sister though. She was the only person that could say talk to him how she wanted.

"Come on, we should have been moving since 8 o'clock" he said almost whining 
"It's now quarter past nine"
"Hey because you don't care how you look doesn't mean I shouldn't" she said shaking her head
"*YING, YANG*" she shouted loudly

A pair of wolves bounded out from behind the building they were standing in front of.

"That guy from the Dark Order said that we could take how ever long we needed"
"So you would rather take a much time as we possibly can right?" Wesley said impatiently
"No, but I don't see the need to hurry either" she said
"That's your problem, you're always in a hurry"
"You don't take the time to think things though"
"I'll leave the thinking to you" he said with a growl

She began to walk and the two wolves followed her. The black one looked back which was called Yin turned back and yelped at him.

"I'm coming, I'm coming" he said running off behind his sister and the wolves

The Black wolf which was called Yin was a female wolf and it's personality mirrored Wesley which was why it always looked out for him. The two played together quite often and Wesley was able to understand the wolf. Yang was the name of the white wolf. That was a male wolf who mirrored Samantha. It was more patient and reserved than it's sister. The wolves were anti akuma weapons that Samantha had full control over. They were linked on a telepathic level. They did what she thought, they sometimes did what they wanted, especially when they didn't agree with a command in battle.

Wesley caught him to his sister and the pair of wolves quickly, he looked down at Yin when and his eye stopped on the seemingly burnt cross on the wolves forehead. He himself had a similar cross, he displayed it proudly on his chess. Even though they were in the russian country side and it was cold he wore nothing under his jacket. 

"What's the use of taking our time to get there?" he asked
"How much Akuma have we killed on our way to the Dark Order?" she asked
"I don't know..."
"Exactly, it's not like we're wasting time"

Wesley had to agree with his sister on that count. Every village they came to they did a through search of the surrounding area to make sure there were no Akuma. The man they met from the dark order was very clear, if they found any Akuma they should destroy it, if it was too strong they were to run away. With their combined power they hadn't met one that was too strong for them yet.

They traveled for most of the day and found a small village, because of how cold Russia was all the time. The villages were never much more than a day's travel from each other. They got to the village just about the time the sun was setting. They were met by a group of men.

"Good evening" Samantha said
"We are just looking for a place to stay the night"
"*We don't allow travelers in the village after dark*" one of the men said
"What the fuck are you talking about" Wesley said angrily

Samantha put her hand up to silence her brother

"Why is that?" Samantha asked curiously
"*None of your business*" the man said
"*Come back at sunrise*" he said
"*There is a house to the north you can spend the night there*"

Wesley was about to talk again but Samantha spoke first

"Fine"
"WHAT!!!!!!" Wesley shouted in rage

The wolves began to growl menacingly

"The three of you relax" she said
"Lets go" 

With that she turned and walked off the wolves following her quickly

"You're lucky" he said almost growling

He quickly caught up with his sister

"What the hell was that about" he said angrily
"Only one thing can make people look so scared Wes" she said
"Akuma" he answered
"Precisely, lets find it and destroy it"
"Yin and Yang, time to go hunting"

The wolves yelped sounding eager and excited, they sniffed the air for a little while and then ran off to the north

"They found something" Wesley said
"Lets get to work" Samantha said with a smile


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 19, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic - Huainan, China*

*"What an great strategy" * Kinzey commented. *"You have effectively made him wet himself"*. He grabbed the back of Shizuo's shirt, struggling to pull him out of the cafe. *"I'm sorry about my friend here. He's just a bit over-enthusiastic!"*.

Once they were outside Kinzey said *"You can't just beat people up. Not only is it an ineffective interagation method, it also goes against the goals of the exorcists: to protect"*.

"And kill Akuma!" Agumon added helpfully.

*"Yes, that too" * Kinzey agreed, chuckling. *"Now, how about we split up? I'll go to the hall of records and do some research there. The mission briefing said that the deaths were happening in the mines, so why don't you ask around there? I'm sure the burly workers would appreciate your...charm"*.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2010)

Jio Freed, Akuma no. 76
Ocean

If Jio could feel, he would probably hate the water.

He had learned of people he needed to hunt down, Warrenpoint finders, or something close to that.  He also learned that other Akuma would be on the mission, but as of yet, he couldn't sense them.  He looked ahead.  He couldn't see Ireland yet.  He held on to the mast of his boat, which was merely a canoe with a sail, tightly and planted his feet.  The waves were tossing his small means of traversing the difficult waves like a child would a toy.

The rain had died out a few minutes ago, but the sky was still gray where he was.  He sighed and slipped into his human form.  Tall, lean, mostly not very unique.  Except for his head.  His right eye was green, while his left was blood red.  His hair was spiked, the left side being black, while the right was white.  That was noticeable and it drew attention to him when he most certaintly did not need it.

"Ah, I see it now."

He saw something in the distance, perhaps a mountain, or tall building.  He was getting near.

"Ireland."


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 19, 2010)

*Somewhere in Russia with Sam and Wes​*
Yin and Yang stopped in front a house and whined, Wesley and Samantha looked at each other. Wesley opened the door and went into the small cottage. It was just a single room with a window and a bed barely big enough for one of them to sleep on. The floor was earth and there was a basin on a table near the window. The water in it was near frozen

"This must be the house the man was talking about" Samantha said scanning the room
"Yin said the trail disappeared here" Wesley said
"I know what she said" Samantha said in an impatient tone
"What's up your ass?" he asked pouting
"The same thing that will be up your ass if you think about it for a second"

Wesley looked at her and thought hard, he couldn't think about anything. 

"I can see you won't get this on your own" she said

Wesley made a rude gesture at his sister

"The trail stops here at this house" 
"It went from the village to here"
"I think the villagers are sacrificing travelers to the Akuma so that it leaves their village alone"
"So if we stay here for the night it should come right?" Wesley asked cracking his knuckles
"If I'm right, yes" Samantha said
"Well, you're never wrong" Wesley said
"I wonder how much people those villagers murdered to save their own ass" Wesley said angrily

Samantha went silent

"We have to help the villagers" she said softly
"What the fuck is wrong with you?" Wesley said
"They are sending people to their death just to protect their own tail" he said slowly
"Think about it for a second" Samantha said seriously
"If you had to pick someone to die"
"Who would you pick?"
"Some random stranger or me?"

Wesley looked at her in the face

"You..." he said quietly
"What they did was wrong" Samantha said putting her hand on Wesley's shoulder
"Sometimes the best thing to do and the right thing to do don't coincide" she said sadly

There was a knock at the door they both spun to face the door the wolves growling, their hackles raised and their teeth bared. They could sense Akuma, they were born to hunt and kill them. The sounds of their growls rose when the door swung open and a little girl of not more than seven stood in the doorway. The wolves wouldn't attack anything unless Samantha gave the order. The only way they would break that rule is if her life was endangered. Wesley already knew what that growling meant.

"Innocence activate" he said taking his jacket off and throwing it
"Anti Akuma weapons Ying and Yang activate.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 20, 2010)

*Shizuo Tao*

Shizuo shrugged when Kinzey started to lecture him about just attacking people. He then heard about splitting up and gave a small smirk to it, "sounds fine with me, but I feel sorry for you that you have to do the boring part," After making his comment, he began to walk off down the street.

"Also, watch out for anyone suspicious, there can be Akumas even in the most unlikeliness of people,....trust me...I know," After that, Shizuo walked off again with the golem following. About a few seconds later, it was then that Shizuo came walking back. "Now don't think I'm stupid or anything for askin' this question,  but.....where are the mines!?" he asked Kinzey, with his hands in his pockets.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2010)

*Yuki, Science Department, Japan Branch.
*
A Tall young woman walks, pulling her clingy black leather uniform away from her body for a moment before dropping it back at her skin.  She gives a glare to the small black robot flying around her head.  She sighs slightly looking around her room, completely white, a mattress on the floor, a small window on the ceiling.  The walls are padded, with a painted white steel door on one wall.

She flops down onto her mattress, staring at the ceiling.  She walks to the door, knocking loudly three times, then she hears four locks get unlocked.

“You don’t have to keep me under such locks.  I’m not as dangerous as you think.” the girl says to a large man with scars across his body.

“Only orders Miss.” The man says slowly.

“AND DON’T TALK TO ME LIKE A RETARD!” The girl exclaims, punching the man, a loud crack echoed through the quiet hall, and the man screaming like a five year old girl as he holds his shoulder.  A scientist walks through a door, stares at her then passes through the hall.  “I’m no idiot, nor am I the plague…” she growls storming out a door, being followed by a slender young man in a white labcoat, neat blonde hair and rimless glasses covering his bright blue eyes.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic -  Huainan, China*

Stroking his chin Kinzey admitted *"While I'd like to say something that makes it seem obvious where it is, asserting my position as the thinker, and you as the fighter, I'm not sure. Golem?" *The small flying robot projected a hologram of an arrow pointing to the south east. That was were the mine was.

"It was obvious that he could ask his golem" Agumon added helpfully.

*"There is that" * Kinzey said, brightening up. *"Well, I'll be off"*. Kinzey actually didn't mind going to the hall of records. In fact he enjoyed research, having worked as a detective for a few years. He began walking down the street. *"Oh, and lets meet back here in an hour ok?" * Kinzey called back, not breaking stride.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 20, 2010)

*The Russian countryside with Samantha and Wesley
​*"Innocence activate" he said taking his jacket off and throwing it
"Anti Akuma weapons Ying and Yang activate"

Wesley took off his jacket and threw it aside, there was a green glow from his chest and his body started to distort itself. His body began to bulk up and become extremely developed. The hair on his head became gray and became shorter. His mouth and nose became one and turned into a wolf's mouth. His back became hunched and his fingers became long and clawed. Gray fur sprang from all over his body completely covering him from head to toe. 

Yin and Yang went through a transformation but not as drastic as Wesley, they got bigger and their teeth and claws longer. Their eyes began to give off a green glow similar to the green glow that issued from their forehead. They growled menacingly. The wall behind them erupted from a blast of some sort but Samantha was able to react in time. Wesley was caught and buried under the rubble of the house.

"*WESLEY!!!!!!*" Samantha screamed

The little girl's body morphed into a grotesque form with guns all over it. It fired at Samantha but she easily avoided the attack. The wolves did likewise. She knew there was a second akuma but her only choice to was to take out the one in front of her first. Concentrating on two eneimes wasn't very easy, using only a single wolf on the enemies wouldn't be as effective if she used them both. They attacked in tandem, she did with the wolves when these two akuma were doing to her. They weren't giving her a chance to focus on any one of them. Suddenly a gray form burst from the wreckage of the house and shook itself. There was a blood curdling howl, the pair of wolves followed. That sound still make Samantha's blood run cold no matter how many times she heard it.

"I'm going to tear you to pieces" he said angrily

He turned to face the one that blasted the house

"Sam you take that one this one is *MINE!!*" he said angrily 

He ran off toward the akuma, even though he was angry he never went all out from the start of a fight. He liked to preserve his energy in case something else happened. He may not have been very smart in other things but there was nothing he did better than fighting. He dodged the akuma's blasts as it floated in the air. It wasn't very hard to predict it's attacks it was only a level one akuma after all. He jumped into the air after it

"Cross Slash"

He flew past the akuma and a huge X appeared on the front of the creature. Wesley landed and turned to finish the creature off. He jumped into the air and took a huge bite out of the creature. That was all it could take Wesley didn't let go though. He continued to literally eat the akuma until it was gone. Several stars appeared all over his body as his body dealt with the akuma virus. They were gone in a matter of seconds, he needed the akuma blood to give him energy, his transformation took a lot out of him but once he drank akuma blood he was ready to fight for a long time. 

*Meanwhile*

Samantha relaxed as Wesley burst out of the debris, she knew how strong he was but that never stopped her from worrying about him. He was her brother and all she had now. With that out of her mind she concentrated on the akuma. She unlike her brother found it better to get rid of the target before testing how good they were. She didn't need to give verbal commands to the wolves they had a very strong mental link. She stood watching the akuma. It fired off a few blasts at her but she easily dodged. She jumped into the air the akuma fired at her again but she easily dodged by twisting her body in the air to avoid the attacks. She jumped on the akuma's head and off again and as soon as it turned it's attention to her

"Piercing fangs" she whispered

Yin and Yang passed on either side of the akuma as it was focused on Samantha and the creature was missing large chunks of it's body. All of a sudden Wesley landed on it and took another bite out of the akuma and the wolves attacked it again. It was gone within a few seconds. The wolves along with Wesley were covered in small stars but they disappeared shortly after. The wolves shrank back to their normal size and Wesley returned to his normal state. His body still looked stronger than he normally did

"I guess that's all" Wesley said

He walked over to the wreckage of the building and began to throw pieces of debris over his shoulder

"What are you doing?" Samantha asked
"Trying to get my coat back" he answered impatiently

He found it after a short while and dusted it off and put it on. It was covered in dirt, Samantha just looked at him and shook her head. She touched his face. It was warm like he had a fever, but she knew better, his skin was always warm. It was why he never wore anything more than the coat. He didn't even need to wear that to keep himself warm

"Lets go to the village to let them know we've destroyed the akuma" Wesley said
"Maybe those fuckers will give us a place to stay"

Yin nudged Wesley's hand and he pat her head

"Yea and something to eat" 
"Akuma blood is nice but my body assimilates that so quickly"
"I need something more substantial like meat" he said with a smile

Samantha gave him a disgusted look as Yin yelped happily

"Lets go" she said

She was deep in thought about something, Wesley could tell when she was bothered. He decided not to ask her about it though, when she figured out what ever it was she'd tell him. He didn't think he could help her figure out what ever it is she was thinking about.

They got to the village well after dark, there were still a few lights on here and there. 

"Helooo" Wesley called
"We got rid of those akuma for you" Wesley shouted

A few more lights came on, it wasn't that late in the night. People should be just about having dinner. There were several faces appearing at windows but no one came outside. No one seemed happy that they got rid of the akuma.

"Something is going on here" Wesley said looking at all the people
"I thought something was up" Samantha said
"_*So you killed the other two*_" a voice said
"_*I won't be so easy*_"
"Another one was in the village" Samantha shouted
"I can see that" Wesley said

The man grinned with a wide smile and jumped backwards his body began to distort and deform.

"He's stronger than the other ones" Samantha shouted
"We can't play around with him"
"Got it" Wesley said throwing his jacket onto a barrel that was propped up against a house


----------



## Kenju (Mar 20, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Stroking his chin Kinzey admitted *"While I'd like to say something that makes it seem obvious where it is, asserting my position as the thinker, and you as the fighter, I'm not sure. Golem?" *The small flying robot projected a hologram of an arrow pointing to the south east. That was were the mine was.
> 
> "It was obvious that he could ask his golem" Agumon added helpfully.
> 
> *"There is that" * Kinzey said, brightening up. *"Well, I'll be off"*. Kinzey actually didn't mind going to the hall of records. In fact he enjoyed research, having worked as a detective for a few years. He began walking down the street. *"Oh, and lets meet back here in an hour ok?" * Kinzey called back, not breaking stride.



*Shizuo Tao; Huainan, China*

Shizuo listened to what Kinzey was saying, but it was almost hard to understand. _What the hell is he talking about?_  Shizuo wondered as he rubbed the back of his head. While he heard him go on, Shizuo dug his finger inside his ear and flicked what ever it was off.

His attention returned when he noticed the Golem point to the direction of the mines. "Good to see these things can do more than just float around," he commented as he looked south east to the direction. He was ready to walk off until he heard Agumon's remark.

"Hey, this is my first time, idiot!.....Pf, I'll deal with you later," Shizuo spoke as he tried to suppress his anger with his fist clenched. "I'll be here before you!" he shouted after hearing the time the two were going to met again. With that, he turned to the direction where the Golem pointed and began to walk off with a serious expression.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic - Huainan, China*

Ignoring Shizuo's threat to Agumon, Kinzey continued to walk twards the hall of records. He passed a few people, and got a few odd looks because of his outfit, but no one said anything. *"You know, Agumon, it's at this point that an Akuma would contact us and lead us into a trap"*.

"So shouldn't we be suspicious of everyone who gives us information?"

*"Yep. Especially anyone that looks innocent. Thats the common twist in these RPs. It's always the last person you'd expect"*.

"I've noticed that too".

As Kinzey heaved a heavy sigh, Agumon asked "what's wrong?"

*"Well, I've noticed that our writer has become less focused on us, and more on others"*.

"Such as?"

*"Well, that Noah . He really wants to win that contest"*.

"What do you think his chances are?"

*"Well, at least 3 people are entering, so if you don't factor in the quality of the profiles, at most 33%"*.

"And if you do factor them in?"

Smiling, Kinzey said *"I don't want to piss anyone off. Oh look, we're here"*.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 21, 2010)

*Shizuo Tao; Huainan, China*

Shizuo walked past a few pedestrians who were whispering about about his strange attire. As he noticed them, his teeth clenched in annoyance. He tried his best to suppress his anger, but as usual he just couldn't control it. 

"JUST WHAT THE HELL ARE ALL OF YOU LOOKING AT HUH!?" he shouted, causing some of the people around to walk away. "AND  NOW YOU BASTARDS ARE GONNA BE RUDE!?" THATS IT" he continued, before he reached his arm out to the collar of a random man. "AHH!!" the man yelled as he was thrown into another gentlemen , knocking the both down.

"I'd show you punks some more respect, but I have something important to do! So watch yourselfs!" Shizuo yelled to everyone around, and then continued his path to the Mines. Just from his expression, anyone could tell he was pissed, making some pedestrians walk back into their homes. "Stupid town. last time I come back here!" he raged on, as he accidentally smashed the window of a car with his fist.

"Oops,...well anyways I'm sure they can fix it," he walked on as he saw the mines come into view.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 21, 2010)

Nate sat sleeping at and table. Their was a half eaten bowl of rice on the table infront of him. He fell foward and hit his head in the table. "OW!! shit. Where the hell is everyone? I'm so board." he said getting up from the table.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 22, 2010)

*Akuma no. 267; Huainan China*



kinzey said:


> Smiling, Kinzey said *"I don't want to piss anyone off. Oh look, we're here"*.





Kenju Storm said:


> *Shizuo Tao; Huainan, China*
> 
> "Oops,...well anyways I'm sure they can fix it," he walked on as he saw the mines come into view.



Akuma no. 267; Huainan China

_(They are speaking in Cantonese but lets translate them, also her husband can't understand anything but Cantonese)_

Sandra rolled her wheelchair out to the entrance hall as someone was knocking in the front door. It was her husband just arriving from work.

*"Is everything okay in the mine honey?"* Sandra asked as her husband went inside and gave her a peck on the cheek, he chuckled softly as Sandra blushed and pushed him away.

*"Yes everything's fine, except that when I was coming home just now, some guy in black leather was screaming and making a scene in the town.* Her husband said as he put down his bag and left his shoes in the entrance hall. He took the handle of his wives wheelchair and directed it towards the living room.

_'A man in Black Leather, he must be an exorcist out to hunt me, I'll have to hunt him down first'_ Sandra thought as she smiled again at her husband and said *"Why don't we have lunch yes? You must be hungry"*

*"Yeah, I'm starving"* His husband said as they went into the dining room to eat.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 22, 2010)

*Russian countryside town with Wesley and Samantha​*
Wesley threw his jacket and transformed before it hit the ground, since he'd just fed on akuma his transformation went easier and faster than it would normally he stood hunched over with his teeth bared. His claws and teeth glistened in the moon light as he looked at the akuma in front of him. It looked different to the ones they had encountered before now. It seemed like more than a weapon it seemed to be sentient. The wolves transformed and stood in front Samantha low thunderous growls rolled from them as they stood ready to fight.

"I'm not the same like the others" the akuma said
"I don't care" Wesley growled
"Lets finish this quickly" Samantha said 
"Piercing howl"

Yin and Yang let loose a howl that would freeze the blood of any living creature. Wesley knew it was coming he was already moving toward the akuma. 

"Cross slash" he growled as he ran past the creature

He slid on the snowy ground and spun to face the akuma

"That felt strange" he thought to himself
"I hit something but I felt like I didn't get full contact"

The akuma seemed to phase in and out, he knew the heightened senses his transformation gave him allowed him to notice it.

"You'll have to do better than that" the akuma said with a laugh
"He's doing something weird Sam" Wesley said

He dodged a blast by hopping on to a roof then another by hopping off the roof. The blast left the top of the house in smoking ruins

"We need to move away from the houses" Samantha said
"Got it" Wesley said

Samantha appeared next to him and the began to move backward

"You take me for a fool" the akuma said
"When I follow you those two things attack me from behind"
"It's not a retreat it's a pincer attack!!"

Samantha ground her teeth at being so easily found out.

The akuma turned away and sped off into the open area next to the village. Samantha and Wesley followed, it fired a number of blasts but they easily dodged the attacks. They stood in a open snow covered area and stared each other down.

"Samantha have you figured out what the fuck it's doing?" Wesley asked in a gruff voice
"No" she answered in an annoyed tone
"Piercing Fang" she shouted

She called the name of the attacks when she didn't need do so that Wesley would know what to do. Yin and Yang burst off one left one right and came from each side of the akuma. Wesley burst off after them and as soon as they passed the akuma he thrust both of his clawed hands into the chest of the akuma. It screamed out and blasted Wesley at close range, he didn't pitch but he sank his teeth into the chest of teh beast. What eve he did the first time didn't work this time and a large chunk of him was gone. Wesley was hurt but the akuma flesh he recently ingested gave him strength his fun was singed and there were a few burns on his body.

"That was dirty" the akuma said
"Three against one"
"Shut the fuck up"
"You have no room to talk about dirty" Wesley said

With that he bit into the akuma again, the wolves both jumped on him and the three of them tore into it savagely for a minute before it was gone. Wesley was hurt but the akuma he's just eaten gave him the strength to stand up. The wolves shrank back down and he reverted to his normal form, he was about to fall forward but Samantha was there to catch him.

"What the hell is wrong with you" she said angrily
"That was reckless"
"For the record none of the attacks were effective until I bit it" Wesley said proudly
"I know it was doing something weird with it's body"
"I was going to tell you that before you took the blast"
"Well I didn't die" Wesley said with a smile

The people of the village began to appear one by one the man who had chased them away earlier was in front the crowd

"_*We're so sorry about what happened earlier*_"
"Save it" Wesley said angrily
"You sent us to die"
"Please let us tend your wounds in exchange for freeing us" a woman said
"I don't need my wounds tended" Wesley said
"I need food"
"A lot of food" Samantha added

Wesley needed both akuma flesh and regular food to regenerate his body, it was by no means a fast process just faster than regular humans. It would take him at least a day to be back to full strength. A man approached him and Wesley growled and hi 

"Forget it" Samantha said
"Let them help us"

Wesley began to grumble but he went along, they went back to the village and the women cleaned Wesley's wounds and bandaged him up as the others prepared a virtual feast. Samantha found out that the villages had been under the thumb of the akuma for a while now. It killed who ever tried to leave the village and killed villagers once travelers weren't fed to it often enough. Samantha didn't want to dream about that sort of life. Knowing everyday you could die it must have been terrifying. Wesley ate large amounts of food, eating enough food for several house holds before going to sleep at the table. Samantha got one of the villagers to help her carry him to the abandoned house of a villager. Samantha watched him sleep peacefully as the festivities continued well into the night.

"Don't do stupid stuff and leave me you jackass" she said as she watched his bandaged body

She drifted off to sleep soon after she sat on the chair next to the bed.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 23, 2010)

*Ryohei Sasagawa; Port in Ireland*



migukuni said:


> Ryohei Sasagawa; Germany Headquarters
> 
> "I'ts training time to the EXTREME!!!" Ryohei shouted out, some of the people around jumped slightly and looked at him then continued on what they were doing.



*Ryohei Sasagawa; Port in Ireland*

Ryohei was already pumped up to start his training and was actually already starting to walk towards the training room when a Finder guy came barelling towards him. His golem which he called Sunny was circling overhead but flew a bit higher as the Finder guy stopped in front of him holding a stitch in his side. The finder huffed and puffed a few seconds before he finally found his voice and talked.

*"You have a mission, *huff* its urgent. The British Branch is currently *huff* in need of back up, and well... They demanded that it be someone from German *cough* Branch... *huff** The finder retrieved something like a memory card from his pocket and gave it to Sunny the Golem. Sunny chomped on it and flew higher then projected a projection stating a mission; it read:

Mission Title: Warrenpoint Finders
Rank: Rookie Rank
Participants: Kenji Himura, Chase
Back Up:  Ryohei Sasagawa
Area: Warrenpoint, County Down, Northern Ireland
Description: A group of the Black Order's Finders is in the town called Warrenpoint. The Public library is currently used by the finders as a shelter. The mission is to defend the finders until they find the location of the raw innocence in the area​
"I'm only Back-Up??? TO THE EXTREME! I should be leader!" Ryohei shouted out. The finder sweat dropped and said *"Your from Germany Branch so you don't have to worry, it means that your one of the top exorcists within the Order"* The finder said then pushed Ryohei's back *"Let's go then Exorcist-sama, you need to go now so that you can help out the Exorcists that are already there.*

Ryohei was ushered towards the lower chambers of the Headquarters and this made him a bit curious. "Where are we going? Shouldn't we use a plane or something, I mean Ireland is too far to use a ship." Ryohei said as they went lower to the dungeons

*"Yes, that's why we will port you to the nearest porting area, I believe we have one on the northern part of Ireland in a port city."* The finder said as they stopped on, Ryohei thought as, the 5th dungeon floor. Both him and the finder quickly walked forwards with Sunny flying beside Ryohei, then they stopped in front of the 4th door to the right the finder opened it and Ryohei saw that the inside was a large hall with atleast 6 people that were wearing cloaks was circling a circle. *"Go quickly"* The finder ushered and Ryohei walked towards the circle the 6 people that was wearing cloaks then started an incantation and magic lines where appearing in the ends of their fingers circling and covering the area. A few seconds passed and Ryohei was transported into a different area. 

Ryohei blinked and saw that he was now alone inside room and there was only one door leading out. Ryohei went towards it and opened it, there was a staircase going upwards and he followed it, he was out in the open and there were people walking by and the night air was fresh in the air. Ryohei gave a "wow! TELEPORTATION to the EXTREME!" Sunny flew down and landed on Ryohei's head. He was in a port from what he can see and there were a lot of people around walking and milling.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 23, 2010)

*"Well, lets go in then Agumon"*.

Kinzey entered the hall of records and walked up to the front desk. "Can I help you?" an old woman asked.

*"Yes, have there been any odd or unexplained deaths in the past few months?"*.

"Odd deaths? No there haven't been any of those".

*This Akuma is crafty. Either they have killed no one and are very weak or are killing in distant areas*.

"Oh, but there was one thing" she continued. "There was a cave in some time ago while a miner's wife was inside. We expected to find her dead but somehow she survived".

*"Hmm,,,Could I get her address, please?"*.

Five minutes later Kinzey was heading twards the house. One minute after that, he was lying unconscious in an empty alleyway. three minutes after that, he was sitting bound and gagged in the Akuma's basement.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 23, 2010)

Jio Freed no. 76
Ireland

Jio stepped off of the large steamliner.  His small ship would have stuck out so he pulled along side a large ship that was quickly overtaking him and infiltrated it.  He found something very convenient: a Barrett 50. cal sniper rifle.  The downside was that it was out of ammo.  Some marine got drunk, and sloppy with his armament.  However, the scope was perfect.  He had it hidden away in a guitar case.  

Leaving the limits of the town he was in, he checked his map of Ireland.  He was in walking distance of Warrenpoint, and the library was marked on his map.  To his luck there was a tall apartment building.

_Fine, I'll infiltrate the apartment building and find a vacated room with a good view of the library.  There are multiple exorcists and Noah, no doubt.  I'll scope out the enemy and wait for other Akuma to show up.  From there we can work as a team to destroy the guards.  Then all that's left are these "finders."_

He folded the map and turned to the sound of a car horn.  He was standing in the street as a car sped toward him.  He stared it down and moved out of the way as it sped by.  "I  need a car."


----------



## Kenju (Mar 23, 2010)

Shizuo Tao entered the mines, scanning the area with his eyes. Looking for anything suspicious, but it all seemed like regular men working in the mines. Through Shizuo's eyes, he saw culprits in every direction.

A man with a yellow helmet looked over and noticed Shizuo,"Excuse me sir, this is a closed area for civi-" Before the man could finish, Shizuo clenched onto the man's wrist and threw him into the ceiling. The mines began to shack a little, from the impact of the man's body.

"Hey! Watch what your doing! This is an unstable-" interrupting another miner's words yet again, Shizuo slams his boot into the man's face. Making the miner slump down, unconsciously from the pain. Many of the miners look in fear at the intimidating man in black that attacked them.

"The Akuma......WHERE THE HELL IS IT!" the blond haired exorcist shouted. "Akuma? ...What the heck is that?" one of the men asked fearfully as he moved back some. "DON'T YOU DARE LIE TO ME! IT MAKES ME ANGRY!" Shizuo roared in anger as he grabbed him  by the collar and threw him deep into the mines.

"YOU BASTARDS ARE GONNA TELL ABOUT THE AKUMA OR ELSE!!" the exorcist threatened with his fist clenched. "I'm telling you! We don't know anything or what an Akuma is!" another miner pleaded in fear as they all began to become scared. "Well...We'll just see if your telling the truth!" Shizuo cracked his knuckles as he walked towards them all.

*3 Minutes Later*

In the mines, many men laid on the ground unconscious and beaten by Shizuo. The only one left was the man held up from his collar by Shizuo. "Your the last one!" the exorcist spoke as he reached his fist back for a punch.

"Wait! Wait! Please! I'm seriouse! We're not lying to you! We don't know anything about an akuma!......But....there was this guy's wife who managed to survive a cave in...I swear thats all I know!" the last miner whimpered as he tried to get free from the blond haired man's grip. "You bastard! That IS an akuma! So you did lie to me!!!" with that Shizuo swung the man around and threw him deep into the mines.

"Ah man......I forgot to ask him where the guy lived at.." Shizuo sweat dropped as he scratched the back of his head. "Whatever, I can find the guy myself!" he spoke in determination as he ran out the mines, leaving all the miners hurt, but nothing serious. After some time Shizuo began busting into random houses and rudely searching through them no matter what he saw.

"This has to be it!" Shizuo said as he stood in front of the Akuma's house, though he wasn't sure himself. "Here I come....AKUMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Shizuo roared as he jumped through the window and entered the living room. "SHOW YOURSELF!!!!!!!"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 23, 2010)

When Kinzey awoke, he found himself tied up on the floor of someone's basement. He immediately knew it was the Akuma. Thankfully he was alone for now.

*"Agumon"* he wispered.

"Yes?" came a reply from somewhere near his ear.

*"Escape. Find Shizuo. Bring him to me. Hurry"*.

"I'll be back quick as a flash" said the dinosaur before it sped off.

Right before he slipped back into unconsciousness, Kinzey smiled and murmured *"I love that enthusiastic little guy"*.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 24, 2010)

*Accretia No. 29; Port in Ireland*



Vanthebaron said:


> "I guess its best that i got that out before the mission started. So wheres our hotel at man?" he asked Kenji wipeing his mouth off on his shirt sleave.





migukuni said:


> When he perched the small girl into his shoulder he whispered into the girls ear quickly "Those two are exorcists, it would be best to follow them yes?" With that said Accretia looked over at the two guys who seemed to be talking or arguing or whatever.





kinzey said:


> As Vault was hoisted up on her fellow Akuma's shoulder, she wispered back "I agree, but do not get in my way. Once we find their base, we will kill them, I presume? If that is the case, I will take the sober one. The taste of alcohol disgusts me".



*Accretia No. 29; Port in Ireland*

Accretia and Vault followed the two exorcists a little bit of the way, when they were in a more secluded part of the Port, the two of them split ways. Accretia put down Vault and told her "I will go and take care of that guy, you stay here just in case or you can follow that other exorcist. You said you dislike the smell of this one" Accretia said pointedly towards the lone exorcist in the port who seemed to be talking to his Golem. It was quite a mystery to Accretia why an akuma, like Vault, would dislike a smell, Akuma's are supposed to have no likes and dislikes but of course he knows all too well that it didn't include him. Even though Akuma's are supposed to have no individuality Accretia himself feels his own individuality. He pushed his thoughts aside, he needed to think of his mission more than anything else. Vault seemed to be pouting as Accretia put her down atop one of the big crates that was around. The crates was roughly 15 feet high and was made of metal, it was probably for carrying large amounts of load.

Accretia dropped down the large crates with a thud. He walked towards the Exorcist acting like a normal human. "hey boy, you can't come here, this is a restricted area." Accretia said to the guy and the guy looked over at him confused. Accretia went closer and took hold of one of the boys shoulder, intending on cutting his head off quickly once the guys guard was down, however instead of letting him put his hand the guy swiped his hand away and said *"I didn't give you permission to touch me bastard."* He said and the guy let loose a kick towards Accretia's stomach.

Accretia staggered back as the kick connected to his stomach, although it barely hurt him at all, it was just a glancing blow, not very strong. "Oi kid, I've been kind and told you to get outta here and you gave me a kick." Accretia said keeping up his act as a common sea porter.

*"No one tells me to get out."* The guy said as he got in closer to Accretia again and let out a punch. Accretia being more ready blocked his arm and punched him back. He hit the guy squarely in the stomach, making the guy fall back a few meters. Accretia noticed that the guy wasn't as sturdy as he was. He quickly got closer and tried to hit the guy with his knee, but the guy was able to roll over and stand back up with a bit more determination in his eyes. *"I was underestimating you old man."* The guy said as his hands glowed a slight yellow color. It seemed like he was starting a lightning based technique.

Accretia growled, well he wanted to kill the guy before he goes and uses his technique, but he was already too late. If he wanted to beat and kill this guy he needed to return to his akuma form to use his full power. Accretia's skin turned white and his face became metalic and his eyes changed colors into that of slight electric blue and became more slimmer and sharper in the edges. His ears elongated to form white metallic horns, another horn also formed in the back of his head. His forehead bulged upwards and was lined with gold. His burly muscular body also turned white and metallic, his chest bulging out like that of an armor, same for his two shoulder blades. A kind of armor sprouted of his shoulders and curved like an armor, it was white with a lining of gold. His wrist and legs also sprouted out the same colored White metal with gold lining and some blue gems were adorned in some parts.

*"Akuma"* the guy hissed as Accretia finished transforming in a few seconds and both of them stared at each other with hostility

[OOC: Van, you should put more personality on Chase coz its kinda hard to think how he reacts on certain things.]


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2010)

*Shizuo Tao*

Though Shizuo shouted, no one showed themselves inside the home. "Don't fuck with me! I know someones here! Theres a car parked outside!" the exorcist said as he waited for for some one to appear.

He growled in anger as he began to become impatient with them. "If you don't come out, then I'll drag you out!" the man threatened as he began to walk through the halls. 

To his surprise, he began to see a shadow coming closer and closer. "So...you've finally showed yourself!" Shizuo charged at whatever formed the shadow with his fist raised. However, to his realization it was simply Agumon.

"Bah! Its just you! What the hell are you doing here anyways?" Shizuo asked as he looked down at the small dinosaur monster.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 24, 2010)

Jio Freed no. 76
Building near library, Ireland

Jio gripped the door knob.  As expected it was locked.  He turned the handle untill he heard a crack, then lightly remved the knob.  The door creaked open.  He walked inside and closed it, pushing the knob underneath the door as leverage so it wouldn't open without force.

He opened the guitar case and pulled out the Barret.  He raised the scope to his eye and looked around.  He couldn't get to good a view so he decided to call it quits and just wait here for the other Akuma to show up.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 24, 2010)

migukuni said:


> *Accretia No. 29; Port in Ireland*
> 
> Accretia and Vault followed the two exorcists a little bit of the way, when they were in a more secluded part of the Port, the two of them split ways. Accretia put down Vault and told her "I will go and take care of that guy, you stay here just in case or you can follow that other exorcist. You said you dislike the smell of this one" Accretia said pointedly towards the lone exorcist in the port who seemed to be talking to his Golem. It was quite a mystery to Accretia why an akuma, like Vault, would dislike a smell, Akuma's are supposed to have no likes and dislikes but of course he knows all too well that it didn't include him. Even though Akuma's are supposed to have no individuality Accretia himself feels his own individuality. He pushed his thoughts aside, he needed to think of his mission more than anything else. Vault seemed to be pouting as Accretia put her down atop one of the big crates that was around. The crates was roughly 15 feet high and was made of metal, it was probably for carrying large amounts of load.
> 
> ...




Chase charged the akuma with his fist cocked back. He landed a solid pinch to the akumas head, a charge of electrisity followed. The akuma was shot back and chase stood their smirking. "that all you got you akuma bitch?" he shouted.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2010)

*Agumon - China*

Out of breath, Agumon gasped out between breaths "Kinzey...has been,,,captured...by the...Akuma...please...help me". Standing in the hallway, Agumon was now at his full size. He'd had to do so, or else he would never of able to catch Shizuo. Before he had always been in Kinzey's poket, so all Shizuo had known of him was his voice.

Agumon stood a good 4 and a half feet tall. His skin was of a light yellow shade. He had 3 6-inch long claws on each hand. His head was large, with a long snout like a dog's. On the end of his muzzle he had two holes for nostrils and a straight line right across the very bottom, giving him his jaw. On each side of its head were two huge green eyes. Overall, he was a mix of reptile and dinosaur.

"I will take...you to him...and the...Akuma...We get to...fight, yes?".


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2010)

*Shizuo Tao*

Shizuo looked a little closer at Agumon as he saw his new appearance. "Hey,...did you get a hair cut or somethin'? Shizuo asked as he rubbed his chin, puzzled by the small creature's look. 

"What? Kinzey got captured? Tch, dumb ass. And here I thought he was some sort of genius." he commented as he stood and folded his arms. "That reminds me. I think I left that Golem thing at the mines," the exorcist scratched his cheek as he thought back.

"Well what are you waiting for!?" Shizuo shouted with his fist raised, ready for a fight. He would then pick up Agumon and tuck him under his armpits as if he were some toy.

"Me carrying you will be faster. Point out where he is! NOW LETS GO KICK SOME ASS!!" Shizuo shouted as he waited for Agumon to direct him.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2010)

"Yeeeeeea, I got a got a hair cut" Agumon said exasperatedly.

"Do not insult Kinzey. He was ambushed. It was my fault for not noticing the Akuma" Agumon blamed himself sadly.

_Now who's the dumb ass?_ he thought.

As Agumon was picked up, he exclaimed "W-what are you doing?!"

After Shizou explained his reasoning, Agumon said "F-Fine, but here-" he shifted his body in Shizou's arms, so he was now lying on his stomach. "Now if we run into any Akuma, you can point me at them like a canon and I'll launch fire balls. Now, to the west!" he called.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 25, 2010)

*Shizuo Tao*

"What you can do things like that!? You Japanese can do anything!"  Shizuo commented after hearing about his ability to shoot fire balls. "I might have to get me one of these things to," he spoke him himself as he looked down at the little dinosaur in his arms.

After hearing Agumon's order to go west, Shizuo quickly ran west. "Hopefully that idiot didn't get hit by the virus," the exorcist said running with his eyes forward. "If thats the case, then theirs no point in even trying to save him," Shizuo shrugged as he looked around. He would then go on to any direction Agumon ordered.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2010)

"Yeaaaaah, strong guy like things go boom, hmmm?" Agumon taunted.

After they'd been running for a few minutes, Agumon said "Thats the alley where Kinzey got ambushed! Head north!"

Following Agumon's directions, they soon arrived outside the Akuma's house. "This is the place. Kinzey is being held in the basement. The Akuma uses a wheelchair in human form, so if her husband is home, we know she'll be on the ground floor. I say we wait for an opportunity to sneak in. Do you concur?" Agumon asked, seeming to forget Shizou's particular strategy.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 25, 2010)

"You bet!" Shizuo answered, not knowing he was being taunted. He spat on the ground when they finally arrived outside the house. "You better hope hes still alive down there," Shizuo said to the dinosaur as he walked closer.

After hearing Agumon's opinion on about getting in, Shizuo raised and eyebrow with his teeth clenched. "Sneak in!? You tryin' to say I can't beat the akuma! I've helped my master fight them before you know! And whats this concur crap your talking about!? I don't think I've learned that Japanese word yet. Heres the plan; WE BUST IN AND KICK ITS ASS!!!!"  Shizuo shouted with his fist raised and his eyes on fire. Using his momentum, he jumps into the home head first, creating a large hole in the wall.

"AKUMA!!! LETS DO THIS!!"


----------



## migukuni (Mar 26, 2010)

*Accretia No. 29; Port in Ireland*



Vanthebaron said:


> Chase charged the akuma with his fist cocked back. He landed a solid pinch to the akumas head, a charge of electricity followed. The akuma was shot back and chase stood their smirking. "that all you got you akuma bitch?" he shouted.



*Accretia No. 29; Port in Ireland*

Accretia was unable to react appropriately when the Black Order guy punched him in the face however he noticed that the guy's technique was strong but his control over it was incredibly abysmal (technique stat). There was barely any electrical charge that surged through his head when the guy hit him, the damage he dished out was low for a technique that was quite destructive. The electric charge had easily dissipated to Accretia's antennae ears. *"that all you got you akuma bitch?"* the Black Order guy shouted, Accretia thought that the guy was incredibly underestimating him and he seemed to think that he could be one shotted which the thought itself was incredibly laughable, but of course being an Akuma, laughing on something should not be possible.

Accretia shrugged off the remaining electrical charges and stood up. "Weak" Accretia said without thinking too much of what he said. The guy dashed towards him again cocking his fist back and trying to hit him again in the face, however Accretia even though slow was able to block it with his arm, the lightning dissipated again in his head. The guys technique was incredibly abysmal thought Accretia however the strength of his punch was quite strong, however the first hit Accretia delivered to him might have weaken him a bit for his hits was obviously not as strong as the first one.

The guy was able to hit him quite a multiple times and Accretia had started feeling the slight tingling sensation of the little sparks that the guy was delivering with his punches. Accretia used waist turn to fool the Black Order guy that he would deliver a punch in his right, the guy took the bait and Accretia let loose a 'Raiken' on the guys right stomach, which made the guy stumble back a few meters and was coughing up blood. It seemed like the guy wasn't as durable as he seemed.

[OOC: Van make your post longer and don't quote everything that is written -I feel like I'm making the whole fight without your interaction ]


----------



## migukuni (Mar 26, 2010)

migukuni said:


> *Ryohei Sasagawa; Port in Ireland*
> 
> Ryohei blinked and saw that he was now alone inside room and there was only one door leading out. Ryohei went towards it and opened it, there was a staircase going upwards and he followed it, he was out in the open and there were people walking by and the night air was fresh in the air. Ryohei gave a "wow! TELEPORTATION to the EXTREME!" Sunny flew down and landed on Ryohei's head. He was in a port from what he can see and there were a lot of people around walking and milling.



Ryohei eagerly looked around at the Irish port. A group of people were disembarking from a rather large luxury liner. Ryohei was a bit curious since most of them were wearing green and had shamrocks badges on their chest. They somehow reminded him of Sport fans that wears uniforms when going to big games, those rather avid fans. Ryohei looked around at the Irish port the place was lit with multiple strong yellow lights and he noticed that the people there were talking in english and not Irish as what he had thought. It seemed as though most of the population where talking in english rather than in Irish.

It was kind of fun being an exorcist simply because he can travel to other countries for free, although his job wasn't to sight see that doesn't mean that he can't go sight seeing. The cool crisp evening air felt good in his skin however the slight fishy and salty smell that was carried by the air from the sea wasn't very nice. Ryohei looked over at one side, there was a market, he strolled over to some of the stalls stopping in some to look at rather interesting trinkets.

A little bit later he was walking by the side of the big crates and he heard some muffled sounds in the deeper parts of the crates. He wondered idly what was happening and was thinking twice if he should go ahead and look. He looked over at Sunny his Golem who was flying low beside him, the little golem was probably tired in hiding in his hair, he seemed to have made Ryohei's hair into some kind of nest.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2010)

*Vault no. 87 - Ireland*

Jumping down from the crates, Vault watched the fighting with mild disinterest. It didn't seem that her fellow akuma needed help, but she would intervene if it was needed or asked for.

The drunkard that he was fighting seemed powerful for a beginner exorcist, but would pose no threat to the two of them. The exorcist was  also quite unquardinated, and had little tact.

To try to trip him up, Vault began to cry and yelled "Leave my daddy alone!". Of course she didn't care if he died, but it was fun messing with humans.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 26, 2010)

Chase cought a fist. "you hit like a fucking girl" chase shouted hitting the akuma in the head over and over again with his elbow. This was the maui Thai elbow strike. A very damaging move. The elbow smashed into the temperail lobe at tue side of the head. With each blow, a burst of lightening was shot into the akumas head. "like that, well you'll like this." chase grabed the akuma by the back of the neck and brought the akumas chest and lefted hos knee into he chesh of the akum. He did this 10 times. This much damage and electrisity would make the human dead after a long time. Chase then let the akuma go and landed a solid kick to the side of the akuma with the shin, this was a MT kick it incresd the power 10 fold. "ok I'm warmed up now, can we play some more?" he asked mocking the akuma.  

Ooc: this better


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 26, 2010)

*With Wesley and Samantha, somewhere in Russia​*
Wesley awoke to sun streaming through the window onto his face. He looked over and saw his sister sleeping on a chair near the window. He sat up and touched his bandaged waist. There was almost no pain, the akuma that he'd destroyed was gone from his system so was all the food he ate last night. He rubbed his stomach as his stomach grumbled.

"Jeez, what's wrong with you" Samantha said
"I'm hungry" he said whined

Just then there was a knock at the door and a woman entered with a tray of food and set it down on the table.

"_This is for you_" she said to Samantha
"Heeey, what about me?" Wesley asked
"_Your own is coming_" she said

Women began to enter the house and put down packages, one after the other. It seemed they wouldn't stop, Wesley rubbed his hands together and licked his lips and dove into the food. Yin walked over and sat next to him. He occasionally threw an article of food he didn't think smelled right to her. Samantha watched him eat, he was always a big eater. It always amazed her how much she could eat. Thankfully they didn't grow up in a poor household or else he would be dead or everyone else would be. 

Samantha finished eating long before Wesley had eaten everything they women had brought him. He lay back on the bed and pat his stomach. She got to her feet and picked up her coat and put it on.

"We can't stay here for much longer" she said
"I know, I'm ready now" Wesley said impatiently

Samantha turned to see him pulling the bandages from around his waist. The wounds he'd sustained from the night before were healed up significantly. That didn't surprise her though. She was jealous of him sometimes, he actually had an innocence. She just controlled the wolves, she didn't have an innocence of her own. There was a knock and the door burst open

"*Wesley and Samantha we can't thank you....*" a man said but he stopped before he was finished
"*You are leaving already?*" he asked 
"We have to" Samantha said
"We need to get going" Wesley said 

He picked up his coat and looked at it with a frown, one of the edges was singed from a blast.

"*Where?*" the man asked
"We are going to be exorcists" Samantha
"We need to go for training" Wesley said 
"*I understand*" he said
"*Let me go tell everyone*"

He rushed out the door before either  of them could say anything

"What the fuck is he so happy about?" Wesley said in an annoyed tone
"If you go from it's possible you die everyday to freedom you'd be happy too"
"Maybe" Wesley said with a thoughtful look on his face

The wolves walked out into the street followed by Wesley then Samantha. She always left last to make sure they didn't leave anything. It seemed the entire village was there to see them off. People lined the street of the small village shouting thanks.

"We need to get the fuck out of here" Wesley said
"These people are making me uncomfortable"
"Just keep quiet and smile" Samantha said through her teeth

A pair of women carrying a huge bundle walked up to Wesley and handed it to him

"_It's not much when it comes to the way you eat but it's a snack_" one of them said

Wesley took the large bundle and strapped it to his back with a huge smile on his face. They walked out of the village waving and telling people good bye, after walking for about twenty minutes Samantha turned to Wesley

"Lets pick up the paste"
"We aren't stopping for anything other than akuma"
"I want to get to the Dark Order within the next day"
"Now you're talking sis" Wesley said stretching

Samantha took off first with the wolves right behind her, Wesley wasn't as fast but she ran at a speed he was able to keep up with. 

"Lets become exorcists" Samantha said softly


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 27, 2010)

*Somewhere in the Japanese countryside*​
Hitogoroshi walked along a dirt road, she had stayed in the area she was "reborn" in for a while but no humans ever came there. Hitogoroshi had renamed herself, she didn't remember much about her previous life. She only knew the Earl told her to kill and that is what she would do. She looked up at the sky and smiled, she didn't know why she smiled. It was a nice night after all. It was about midnight and she walked slowly and drank in the moon light.

A building in the distance caught her eye and she was drawn to it for some reason. When she got closer she noticed that it was a huge western mansion with the windows boarded up, she pulled off the boards and went inside the old house. It was still fully furnished, she flicked the switch but there was no lights. She suddenly heard voices outside, she peeped through the space in the boards at the window and saw a group of teenagers.

"You see what I fuckin told you man" this place is perfect
"We are not going to have sex in this old dusty building"
"I'm with Jun-chan" 
"Well if you don't wanna have sex, we can at least smoke a little weed"
"I'm with you there" one of the girls said

There was laughter as the teenagers walked around the house, they didn't notice the front door because they pulled the boards off a room on the back of the house. Hitogoroshi followed the sound of the voices as they echoed through the house. She reached a door and she could hear the voices loud and clear from in the room. There was a strong smell coming from the room and smoke streamed out from under the door. She could hear a lot of laughter and giggling. She kicked the door in and walked into the room. The boys made a move to run away.

"Don't move!" Hitogoroshi said sternly
"Who are you the cops?" one of the boys said
"I promise if you let us go we won't do this again"
"I'm not a cop" Hitogoroshi said with a smile
"So you'll just let us go then?" one of the girls asked in a frightened tone

Hitogoroshi ran across the room and grabbed the girl by her throat and snapped her neck. She ripped the girls head from her body spraying blood everywhere as the girl's headless body slumped to the ground

"What the fuck!!!!" one of the boys screamed

They ran for the window, a girl scrambled through and Hitogoroshi grabbed one of the boys as they fought to fit through the window together. She threw him across the room and he slammed into the wall and fell to the floor. She grabbed the other one by the neck and slammed him against the wall

"Please don't kill me" the boy said
"I can't let you live" Hitogoroshi said with a smile
"I must cleanse this world"

She stuck her hand through his midsection as he screamed out in pain. She withdrew her blood soaked hand and watched as blood poured out of the boy. She let him fall to the ground and walked over to the other boy. He was knocked out. She stood over him and knelt and made a fist and put it to his head. Her hand turned into a gun and a blast of energy pierced the boy's skull, she stood up and surveyed her handy work. The other boy wasn't dead yet but he was on his way. She turned her hand to face him and an orb of yellow energy flew from her hand and pierced his chest. She walked out of the room and down a hall in the old dusty house and passed in front a mirror. She wiped the dust off the mirror replacing it with thick blood. She looked at her reflection in the mirror and smiled.

*Elsewhere*

"You're not listening to me" the girl screamed
"She ripped her head off" 
"OK, calm down" the police officer said
"You said you and your friends were hanging out and a woman in black showed up and ripped your friends head off"
"Did anyone else see this?"
"There were two boys but I haven't see them"
"I don't think they got away" she said tears streaming down her face.
"OK I'll deal with it" the officer said

He walked out of the room and into another room.

"She's high on drugs, she stinks of weed"
"Who knows what they were doing in there" the other man said
"Kids these days never do normal drugs anymore" the first police officer said

Another police officer walked into the room

"What's the location?" the new arrival asked

He was a tall handsome man with a beard, his clothes was neat and he wore a long coat over his gray suit and held a cigarette in his hand

"Well if it ain't the paranormal expert" one of the police men said
"The akuma hunter was it" the other joked
"What was the fucking location" the man said seriously
"Here it is, no need to get your panties in a bunch" the first one said throwing the file onto the table

He picked up the file and walked out the door, when he was out in the hall way he turned to the two men

"I make more in one month that the both of you combined"
"So keep laughing"

With that he walked down the corridor


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2010)

Agumon's eyes goggled at the forcefulness of Shizuo's entry. He had blasted a massive hole in the Akuma's wall.

"You're a lost cause" Agumon said, shaking his head and jumping out of his arms. "I'm going to go get Kinzey. You can stay here and die". With that Agumon ran down the nearby staircase.

Meanwhile, A man ran down the opposite set of stairs, yelling in cantonese. "What are you doing to my house?!? Get out of here! My wife is trying to sleep!" With that he grabbed a pitchfork off the wall and began swinging it amateurishly at Shizuo, trying to scare him off.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 28, 2010)

Shizuo readied himself for anything that would bust out coming at them. Though he got a little distracted when he heard Agumon talk about him being a lost cause. "Hey! Just who the hell are you talking! I'm doing my job here! Right after I save that smartass I'm gonna kick that Akuma's ass!" Shizuo shouted as he watched the small dinosaur walk off.

"Tch," Shizuo was ready to follow him, but soon after a man cam down from a flight of stairs yelling in Cantonese. Shizuo clearly understood his words as he listened to him talk about his wife sleeping. Though it didn't matter to the exorcist, he was being threatened by a pitchfork and he wasn't gonna back down from anything like that.

"JUST WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!?" Shizuo yelled back in Cantonese before he began easily dodging the swings from the man. At the right moment, Shizuo grabbed the pitchfork by its side and pulled it and the man, who was still holding onto the pitchfork, towards himself. Using his strength he swung the man and the pitchfork towards the flight of stairs Agumon had went down, "How do ya like that?!" 

Shizuo would then follow the man that was now dazed from the throw.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2010)

Jio Freed no. 76
Ireland

Jio picked up movement with his scope.  An akuma was fighting some one, Jio guessed he was an exorcist.  He laid down the rifle and stood on the window sill.  He leaned out and fell, landing neatly on a flag pole.  He dropped down and gripped the pole, spinning around on it before letting go and launching himself forward.  He ran along the side of the wall and flipped, landing on a window sill, thirty stories down.  He then neatly dropped to the side walk.

_I do not care whether this akuma lives or dies, but I'm going to need back up in my mission.  I should help._

He ran along the sidewalk before leaping on to a moving car and then leaping again in the direction of the akuma.  He flipped several times before spinning, landing eight consecutive quick kicks to the exorcist's face and chest.  He landed in front of the akuma and stared at Chase.  "I'm going to calmly ask you to die, exorcist."


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 28, 2010)

*Just outside the Dark Order base of the Russian Branch​*
Wesley and Samantha traveled with fewer stops, the closer they got to the headquarters of the russian branch the less akuma they encountered. It had bee about a week since they had destroyed an akuma.

"They definitely keep the area clean" Samantha said
"Yea" Wesley said his stomach rumbling loudly
"Too clean"

He needed akuma blood every so often in addition to more food than someone his size should be able to eat because of his parasite type innocence. He was able to store a certain amount of energy to transform but after he used that he needed akuma blood or flesh less he become weak. At this stage he would be able to fight for about five minutes without consuming any blood before he reverted to his human form. The wolves that his sister controlled were almost the same as him. They needed flesh to become more powerful also.

"We're almost there" Samantha said with a smile
"Finally" Wesley said

Yin barked loudly

"Yea me too" Wesley said 
"I think I'm going to faint" Wesley said 

He always complained and whined when he didn't get to eat even if it was for a few hours. There wasn't anything he loved more than eating, food and akuma flesh alike. Samantha suddenly stopped

"I think this is the place" she said
"Where?" Wesley said looking around
"I don't see anything that could be a dark order base"
"Were you listening when the watcher was describing the place?" Samantha asked slightly annoyed
"Uhhhh, no?" Wesley said
"What do you want me to say, he was boring me" Wesley said

Samantha just shook her head and they walked toward the entrance what seemed a normal bunker. Once inside a plate of metal slammed down behind them. 

"*Identify yourselves*" a robotic voice said
"Samantha Croft"
"Wesley Croft"
"Yin and Yang" Samantha added 
"You are the vones from out near the siberian border no?" a man's voice said this time.

The room filled with bars of green light and the wolves began growl softly

"Control the vorgs" the man's voice came again

Samantha knelt down and began to stroke the wolves along their backs to relax them. She looked up at Wesley and he seemed just as irritable as the wolves. 

"You may now enter" the man's voice said as a door in front them opened.

They stepped into what seemed to be an elevator and a low hum signaled to them that it began to move. It seemed to be moving downwards but it felt like it moves sideways sometimes. The doors finally opened after what seemed like forever. The four of them walked out into a huge hallway, Samantha headed for the door followed by Yin and Yang then Wesley. When they got to the door it opened automatically and they found themselves in a humongous room.

"Hallo my name is Davidov" A man in a white coat said walking up to them
"The first thing we do here is check your battle capabilities" he said
"Follow me"
"Well hello and fuck you too" Wesley said under his breath as he showed the man his middle finger

Samantha shot him a glare and he frowned at her

"You vill go von at a time" he said not turning to them

They walked toward one of the doors in the huge circular room and walked through it down another corridor he stopped at another door and put in a code.

"This is battle room"
"Ve vill be using actual akuma for your test"

Samantha's eyes shot open

"They use actual akuma for tests?" she thought in disbelief
"They are human souls" 
"You first Vesley Croft" Davidov said


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 31, 2010)

*Dark order Headquarters Russian Branch with Wesley and Samantha*​
"Me first?" Wesely asked
"I don't know anyone named Vesley" he said with an acid tone mocking the man's accent

Samantha slapped him in his head but he didn't even look at her. He took off his jacket and handed it to her. The door in front of him opened and he stepped into the room. It was a humongous room with what seemed to be some sort of metallic plating inside. He glanced around the room and noticed cameras at every angle of the room. 

"They don't want to miss anything do they" he said shaking his head
"*Activate your innocence*" a voice said
"I'll do that when the akuma gets in here"
"*Do it now!*" the voice said
"Listen who ever you are"
"I know about my innocence better than you and I haven't been able to replenish my power in about two weeks I'm running on empty" Wesley shouted in an irritated tone
"Just send the fuckin akuma in here lemmie show you what I can do"

Wesley stood there for a few seconds before her heard doors opening. He turned his head to see an akuma charging into the room. He dodged the blasts that he knew would come. He noticed that the cameras were protected by some sort of shield that appeared when it was hit.

"*INNOCENCE ACTIVATE!!*" he shouted

His eyes changed to a golden colour and his body began to convulse. His nails and teeth grew out and his mouth and nose grew out and turned into a snout. Thick gray fur sprouted all over his body. He let loose a blood curdling howl and the akuma who seemed to retreat slightly. He stood on the spot he transformed on his body heaving with the deep breaths he was taking. The akuma shot a blast at him and it hit him then the form dissipated.

"Dance of shadows" he said

He was moving around leaving after images of himself that disappeared after 5 seconds if not attacked. The akuma shot blasts wildly all over the room but it couldn't hit Wesley. He suddenly appeared behind it and bit off a large chunk of it. It tried to hit him but missed again then the nozzle of the gun was gone. It had been bitten off, there was another howl that seemed to come from everywhere and he appeared above the creature and dropped on it and pinned it to the ground.

"Dinner time" he said ferociously

He tore into the akuma and ate as much of it's body before it dispersed, black stars appeared all over his body but the faded away after a few seconds.

"Do I get seconds?" he shouted in his gruff coarse voice

*Outside the room*

Samantha knelt and played with the wolves heads. They were uneasy about the place and that made them irritable. They were wild animals after all, she had only trained them to be what there currently were. They weapons whether she wanted to admit it or not. They were also her friends though, they had grown up together. The doors in front of her opened and Wesley walked through the door. She could see he'd been fighting, his muscles were all pumped up she could see each and every one of the muscles in his upper body clearly. She knew he had just fed on an akuma

"It is now your turn Samantha Croft"

She nodded

"At least he can say your name" Wesley said taking his jacket from her

She smiled and whistled and entered the room, she looked around and noticed all the cameras.

"*Activate your innocence*" a voice said on the loud speaker
"Anti Akuma Weapons Yin and Yang activate" Samantha said

The wolves almost doubled in size their teeth growing longer and their eyes glowing green. They growls sounded like thunder, they used to frighten Samantha but she knew they would never hurt her. Once she was with them she had nothing to fear. A door on the far side of the room opened and an akuma came out.

"Let's finish this up quickly" Samantha said
"Piercing howl" 

The wolves moved off while she stood still and folded her arms, they howled and the akuma froze in place. 

"Rest in piece" Samantha whispered softly
"Piercing fang" 

The wolves attacked the frozen akuma simultaneously and tore it to pieces in seconds. The doors opened and another one came out this time from behind her. She dodged a blast by jumping into the air and flipping backwards, but the akuma was determined on getting her. She dodged several energy blasts. It was so focused on her it didn't notice the wolves, they both jumped on it and ripped it to shreds. The doors opened and she walked out the wolves behind her shrinking as they exited the room.

"How much did you fight?" Samantha asked Wesley
"Only one"
"I wonder why they made me fight two" she said thoughtfully
"TWO!!!!" Wesley thought his stomach made a loud noise
"Follow me, we will have meeting about your performance in test" 

Samantha and Wesley followed Davidov back down the corridor into the humongous room with what seemed like a million doors. the walked through another door and down another corridor. They all looked exactly the same, they place was probably built like this on purpose. It was very confusing, they walked through a door and met a group of people sitting around a table.

"Please have seat" one of the men said gesturing at the free seats


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 31, 2010)

"Get away from me!" the man yelled in Cantonise, backing away. "Leave me alone!".

Just then a woman came out of the next room in a wheelchair. "What is going on?" she asked in Cantonise. "RUN!" her husband shouted. Spotting Shizou, she switched to english and said "So the jig is up, hmm? Well you must know that I won't go down without a fight" Her husband sat there, shocked, as she stood up and, a black light enveloping her, transformed into her Akuma form. As her husband screamed, she said in a metalic voice "Bring it on, kid!"

Meanwhile, Agumon ran into the basement. "Master, master!"

After Agumon slashed through the ropes binding him, Kinzey coughed *"Give me a minute. I should be ready to go up during the next post"*.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 1, 2010)

chase ducked jio and came up shouting "shoryuken". This just a normal upper cut but it added effect. He then spun around in the air and kicked the second akuma in the head. The akuma that he upper cut was coming down and chase cocked back a punch. Tuen the akuma was infront of him he shouted "hadoken"and punched him in the side. He picked up a metal pipe the fell out of the box and slamed it into the ground and kicked it at the second akuma. It spun fast but missed his by a inch. He he jumped on top of some of the creates when the first akuma was and jumped off. He grapes his feet and pulled them back so his knees were pointed at the ground. He landed hard on the first akuma "hammer fall friend." he said betting up. He didn't see the second akuma come up behind him. It jumped on his back and chash preceded to swing at it. He missed due to the fac that he could see him. So he did a front flip landing on the akuma. The third one had the pipe in his hand and bitchslaped chase with it on the right arm. 

Ooc: sorry I controled you guys. Didn't want to stomp


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

*Ryohei Sasagawa and Accretia; Port in Ireland*



migukuni said:


> *Accretia No. 29; Port in Ireland*
> 
> Accretia used waist turn to fool the Black Order guy that he would deliver a punch in his right, the guy took the bait and Accretia let loose a 'Raiken' on the guys right stomach, which made the guy stumble back a few meters and was coughing up blood. It seemed like the guy wasn't as durable as he seemed.





migukuni said:


> *Ryohei Sasagawa; Port in Ireland*
> He looked over at Sunny his Golem who was flying low beside him, the little golem was probably tired in hiding in his hair, he seemed to have made Ryohei's hair into some kind of nest.





Kyuukudo said:


> Jio Freed no. 76 Ireland
> 
> He ran along the sidewalk before leaping on to a moving car and then leaping again in the direction of the akuma.  He flipped several times before spinning, landing eight consecutive quick kicks to the exorcist's face and chest.  He landed in front of the akuma and stared at Chase.  "I'm going to calmly ask you to die, exorcist."





Vanthebaron said:


> Chase; Ireland
> He missed due to the fact that he could see him. So he did a front flip landing on the akuma. The third one had the pipe in his hand and bitch slapped chase with it on the right arm.



*Ryohei Sasagawa and Accretia; Port in Ireland*

Accretia stood up as soon as another Akuma came into view, this akuma was different from the one he had met before, first and foremost the new akuma was not a loli like vault instead it was a boy with half white hair and the other part black haired. A very human-like akuma in Accretia's opinion, an akuma that could probably be considered a half akuma than an akuma. The new akuma hit the exorcist consecutively, making the rampaging exorcist stumble backwards. The exorcist seemed rather full of himself, pumelling Accretia, he probably thought that he was doing extreme damage, although the exorcist was able to damage him, it wasn't in the extent that he couldn't stand.

"I'm going to calmly ask you to die, exorcist." The new akuma said as the little figured akuma stood up. To Accretia's disbelief the exorcist or half-akuma to be more precise, since Accretia noticed that the guy had a bit of regeneration capability, tried to upper cut the small figure. It did connect but in Accretia's opinion that didn't have much damage since the new akuma was incredibly smaller than the rampaging half-akuma. The half akuma was like a cat that seemed to react in every small movement. A lot of useless attacks and he probably doesn't use his brain in a fight... A brawler type who relies on his regeneration, since his durability was dismal to Accretia's point of view.

A little bit later and the Half Akuma was panting and kneeling in the ground cradling his right arm which seemed to be broken. Vault had already jumped down but still in her human form seemingly bored of the encounter. Accretia guessed that the other exorcist was gone or something since Vault was still there and didn't seem to have left the area to search for the other exorcist. Jio was getting ready to kill off the half-akuma, he pulled up his hand ready to slam it down to the half-akuma's head who looked rather livid with anger or something.

------------------

Ryohei curiously looked up as the Sunny golem rolled over and seemed to be motioning towards the sound that Ryohei was hearing awhile back in the deeper side of the large metal crates. Ryohei sighed loudly as Sunny went into one of the cracks in the side of the crates. Sunny's tail lit a faint yellow glow that Ryohei followed, the scarping and banging sound that Ryohei heard awhile back was getting louder and louder as he got deeper into the crates. His brows knitted together as he made sure that his footsteps were silent, it seemed that whoever made the sounds were not ordinary people. 

Ryohei glimpsed a small flicker of light and saw that a boy with parted white and black hair jumped down a crate few meters away, Ryohei was sure that it was an akuma, the part of his body that houses his parasitic sun flame had reacted to the small figure, he was sure it was not a human. Ryohei jumped up into one of the crates, making use the smaller crates as footholds. He was a bit farther to where he saw the parted colored hair boy, he used the higher crates as footholds to where the fight was coming from, he was pretty sure that he won't arrive on time if he go by through the maze like crates. Ryohei noticed that another akuma was also atop a crate, this time it was a loli, or rather a young female that seemed to be looking down, before Ryohei could decide what to do the loli jumped down off the crate and out of his sight.

If he followed through the top of the crates, he would definitely be heard or seen, so he opted to jump down and go through the maze of crates, he wasn't that far from them and he had already figured the general direction of where the akuma's were. Ryohei stopped suddenly as he heard the scuffle, it was just around the corner, he looked over at the side and saw three akuma's and a guy wearing an exorcist uniform, although he could tell that the guy was not an exorcist, he was probably a Half-akuma, since his parasitic sun flame was also getting agitated. One of the Akuma's was at the back, he was a white and gold robot in Ryohei's opinion, one that was in front the half-akuma was the kid with black and white hair, the other which was the loli was in the side just looking at the half-akuma with rather bland eyes and her nose was twitching a bit. The black and white haired boy rose its arms and got ready to kill the half-akuma and Ryohei quickly jumped towards the group, skidding through the akuma-boys arms and dragged the half-akuma's waist in one arm while the right hand stopped him from skidding towards a large crate.

Ryohei slowly stood up from his crouching position, looked towards the three akuma that seemed to have not been fazed by his galant appearance and his cool entrance, which made Ryohei just a bit irritated. Ryohei shrugged it off, akuma's tend to be like that, he then grinned and held out his right fist towards the akuma's. "I'm Sasagawa Ryohei from the Germany Branch! Yoroshiku" The three akuma's visibly flinched and stepped back a little when they heard Germany Branch.

Accretia surveyed the Exorcists, each and every akuma was given memories about Germany Branch, not pleasant memories, each memory was of German Branch Exorcists beating multiple akuma's easily. Each and every akuma was also hardwired to take extreme caution when against German Branch akuma's. The guy named Ryohei seemed to be really confident of himself, and he was also able to take the half-akuma from their grasp easily. Accretia surveyed the other two akuma's, he could tell that they were both a bit wary, the black and white haired boy was grimacing and seemed to be ready to jump towards Ryohei if he saw any movement, and the loli akuma seemed to be getting ready to transform.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

*Ryohei Sasagawa and Accretia; Library in Ireland*



migukuni said:


> *Ryohei Sasagawa and Accretia; Port in Ireland*
> Accretia surveyed the Exorcists, each and every akuma was given memories about Germany Branch, not pleasant memories, each memory was of German Branch Exorcists beating multiple akuma's easily. Each and every akuma was also hardwired to take extreme caution when against German Branch akuma's. The guy named Ryohei seemed to be really confident of himself, and he was also able to take the half-akuma from their grasp easily. Accretia surveyed the other two akuma's, he could tell that they were both a bit wary, the black and white haired boy was grimacing and seemed to be ready to jump towards Ryohei if he saw any movement, and the loli akuma seemed to be getting ready to transform.



*Ryohei Sasagawa and Accretia; Library in Ireland*

Ryohei was an idiot yes, but even he knew that fighting three akuma's on his own, and in his current level was suicide, even if he was from the elite germany branch, his chances of defeating them was a negative. He glances slightly at the half-akuma in his arms and noticed that the guy was already unconscious, this guy was extremely stupid, well he wasn't one to talk though. He looked back at the three akuma's and noticed that they were more rigid than his first arrival, the loli seemed to be thinking of transforming, the white and gold robot was also rigid and seemed to be getting ready, while the black and white hair seemed to be also getting ready to jump him.

He smirked slightly and figured that he had to move first if he wanted to get out of this mess. The black and white haired boy jumped him with an outstretched fist seemingly to punch him hard. Ryohei quickly side stepped before the akuma could hit him, thankfully he was faster than the akuma. When Ryohei had side stepped the akuma was able to react accordingly, the akuma used his right leg to stop himself and he circled around to try and hit Ryohei again but before he could do so Ryohei let loose a "MAXIMUM CANNON!" Ryohei extremely shouted out and a sun imbued punch hit the black and white haired akuma. The akuma was able to lessen the impact by using both his arms to defend himself however the power of the punch still hurtled him towards a large metal crate, destroying the crate and the akuma was down for the count for atleast 3 minutes. 

"Restoration" Ryohei murmured as he felt his innocence kick in and slightly restored his sun flame, Ryohei pushed the loli akuma aside, the loli wasn't able to finish transforming and she was thrown towards some wooden crates, he had to move fast before she finished transforming. The last akuma was in front of him now seemingly ready to take on his attack, Ryohei grinned and charged up his fist again, his innocence kicking in again. Ryohei planted his left feet in the ground and slammed his right leg forward breaking the ground beneath it and he let loose another "MAXIMUM CANNON!" The punch hit the akuma in his outstretched hand, the Akuma flew back into a metal crate breaking it and the akuma was unable to stand up again, one of the reasons was probably because of the half-akuma's hits that he had taken.

Ryohei quickly ran off before the akuma's could recover, he was lucky this time since the akuma's were taken aback when he said german branch, but he doubt he would be as lucky next time. The loli akuma had probably finished transforming but Ryohei still continued on, the half-akuma was still unconscious and Sunny was beside him. Then Ryohei's brain clicked "Sunny, tell me the direction towards the library." Ryohei called out as he huffed Sunny showed a diagram that seemed to look like a map, Ryohei looked at it for a minute and decided that the red arrow was probably him and that the library was close by straight to where he was running to. Ryohei could hear that atleast one of the akuma's was already following him.

--------

Ryohei huffed tired as he arrived at the library, those three akuma's should be reorganizing and thinking of ways to find a way into the library. Afterall the Finders should have made quite a formidable barrier in this library, and with one of the akuma's down, the white and gold robot should at least need a day to recover from those kinds of damage, they should take some time to get into the library. A finder in white leather uniform opened the library doors and looked at him suspiciously. 

Ryohei pointed at his badge pinned to his chest and gave a small introduction. "Ryohei Sasagawa, Germany Branch, this guy here..." Ryohei continued pointing at the still unconscious exorcist "is Chase... a Half-Akuma from Britain most likely."

The finder nodded and gave a small bow towards Ryohei, he let them inside into the great hall. Ryohei put down Chase in a corner and Chase seemed to be waking up. *"I am Jared, one of the finders here, we have been able to find an innocence signature but we still need 3 more days to completely analyze it. It is quite a relief that someone from Germany Branch is gonna help us..."* Jared stopped talking as Ryohei sat down in one of the chairs.

"I see, well to be honest even if I am from the Germany Branch I can't do this mission on my own... One of the other exorcists is currently missing in action. And this guy..." Ryohei continued pointing at the half-akuma in the floor. "Needs at least two days or even three to be fully recovered. He was lucky that I was around and was able to save him before those three akuma's could kill him I was also able to injure one of the akuma's to the extent that he should need 2 days to recover, and the other one should need atleast half day to fully recover as well"

Jared's eyes grew wide, he was probably in the notion that Germany Branch = 200% Alive, but it seemed that that wasn't quite true, although Ryohei was quite dependent, him alone was probably not enough to take down three akuma's. He sighed and continued *"We had held up a barrier here and we can help a little bit on his recovery."* Jarred said motioning to the half-akuma in the floor. Two finders came out of the other room and took the half-akuma away, probably off to a makeshift hospital room. Ryohei nodded and left to sleep for a little while.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 1, 2010)

*Shizuo Tao*

Shizuo's eyebrow raised when he saw the woman in the wheel chair come down. He folded his arms, knowing full well it was the Akuma from what he assumed. Waiting impatiently for it to show is true form. Though he would usually just jump in and attack. It didn't seem right to attack a woman in a wheelchair, even if it was just a lie.

When the Akuma revealed its form, Shizuo moved his arms to the side and simply shrugged at it. "Kid!? Who you calling a kid you load of crap?! I'll make sure your legs won't ever work again!!!" Shizuo threatened in rage as he spread his feet apart. The exorcist made two fist and pulled them both back, then brung them together with a loud thud. *"INNOCENCE ACTIVATE! ZHI GUANJIE!"* Shizuo activated his Innocence as his gloves began to glow with light and then his arms. When the great light disappears, enormous rock gauntlets are formed around his arms, both almost the same size as himself. 

"LETS DO THIS!" Shizuo charged at the Akuma with continuous swings and throws with his his rock fist. However, they all are in vain as the Akuma dodges every single attack from the exorcist. "You'll have to try better than that runt!" the akuma spoke as its large hand came down and smacked Shizuo on the back of his head, sending him crashing down into the basement where Kinzey and Agumon were. "Gah!...Dammit!" Shizuo grunted as he raised from the rubble. "I hope your not dead yet Exorcist! I'm far from finishing you off!"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Somewhere in Japan with Hitogoroshi*

Hitogoroshi wandered around the abandoned house, it had been a few hours since she'd killed the teenagers. It really did feel great to kill them, she felt that is what she was made for. She heard a noise from somewhere in the house

"I wonder who else is here" she thought 

She smiled a sweet smile and walked through the empty halls toward the sound, she peeped into the room she'd killed the kids in earlier and saw a man kneeled next to one of the bodies

"I wonder what he came here for" Hitogoroshi thought to herself
"Can I help you?" she asked in her honey sweet voice

The man looked up and reached for his sidearm and aimed it at her

"Who are you and what are you doing here?" he asked her
"I could ask you the same thing sweetie pie" she said with a smile
"What are you doing is this room with all these dead children?" 
"I'm a police officer lady" the man said
"Answer the damm question"
"I come here sometimes" she lied
"I used to be a maid in this house"
"I heard some noises and I come in here to find you kneeling next to a decapitated person"

*BANG*

Hitogoroshi ducked the bullet and ran out the room she was laughing

"You did this!!!!!" the man shouted

He ran out the door behind her but she was already gone down the corridor, he moved slowly down the corridor ready to react to any thing. He rounded a corner and narrowly dodged a yellow orb of light. 

"What the fuck was that?" he thought as he dove to the ground
"You think you're the only one that has a gun" Hitogoroshi said playfully
"She's really an akuma" the man said breathing hard

He peeped around the corner but she was no longer there he ran down the corridor with his gun ready. An orb burst out a door he was passing and barely missed him. He dove into the room with his gun ready he fired a shot but she dodged. He fired several more shots but he found it slightly hard to follow here movement. 

"No more bullets?" she asked in a mock tone of saddness

He looked at her then at the window and ran toward it

"Where the hell do you think you're going" Hitogoroshi said playfully

Hitogoroshi cut him off and jumped and spun in the air her foot connecting with his jaw. He went flying backwards and slammed into the wall, he was slightly dazed. He knew he was going to die, just like the kids from down stairs. He got to his feet but Hitogoroshi spun and kicked him this time sweeping his feet from underneath him.

"It was nice playing with you" she said

She held his head in her hands there was cracking and crunching sounds as she twisted his head off. She stood and felt the extacy run through her body again. This was the fourth time in one night, it felt great doing the thing you were made to do. There was a noise at the door and she turned to see a fat man in a suit and a top hat. She knew who it was immediately

"Go to sealand" that was all he said and was gone

She dropped the head of the police man on the floor with a loud thud and walked out the room. She didn't know where Sealand was but she knew she didn't have any choice. She walked out the house and headed west toward the town. Maybe there would be a map of the world there.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Russian Branch, with Samantha and Wesley
*
Wesley and Samantha walked into the room and sat where they were instructed.

"Wesley Croft" the man said
"Good speed and strength and decent control over your innocence"
"It seems that you depend on the flesh of akuma for sustenance"
"Well I don't depend..."
"Don't interrupt me when I'm talking boy" the man said glaring at him

Samantha put her hand in Wesley's shoulder he sat back in his chair and licked his lips as he looked at the man. The man was obviously a science type, nothing about him said he'd even seen a battle from the inside. A constant watcher. The man continued to go on about things Wesley already knew. He already knew that he was immune to the akuma virus and that when he ate akuma flesh he got a power up. The man talked for about twenty minutes, Wesley was ignoring him for the most part.

"Tell me something I don't know" Wesley eventually said
"What's the purpose of this meeting?"
"For you to hear yourself talk because it certainly hasn't been anything more than a waste of time from my side of things"
"I apologize for my brother" Samantha said
"Don't apologize for me" Wesley said hotly 
"I'm not sorry this guy is talking a bunch of shit"
"Listen boy we are here to help you become better weapons" 
"Training makes me better" Wesley said
"Not sitting in here listening to someone that has never been in a fight talk about me fighting"

The man ignored the comments

"Samantha Croft"
"It seems you have no innocence of your own"
"The innocence in the wolves are their own"
"You are just a normal person"
"I'm going to recommend the wolves be used by a trained exorcist and you sent away"

The wolves began to growl like rolling thunder

"Are you fuckin mad?" Wesley asked
"No one can control Yin and Yang" Samantha said
"No one can just use them"
"They aren't tools to be used"
"They are simply tools" the man insisted
"Well who do you think can use them better than her?" Wesley asked
"This is a waste of fuckin time Sam"
"Lets get the fuck out of here" 

Wesley got to his feet as a man strode into the door, he seemed oblivious to the mood in the room. 

"You two just got your first mission"
"You have some skill"

He threw a folder on the table

"Don't embarass the russian branch and try not to die" 
"You are dismissed"
"But sir the girl...."
"Ivan, shut up"
"I watched the footage, those wolves know what she wants them to do as soon as she thinks about it"
"The innocence may synchronized with the wolves but she's synchronized to them"
"You are dismissed" the new comer said in a more serious voice
"Thank you sir" Samantha said as she pulled Wesley out the room

They met a woman out in the corridor

"Hello my name is Madeline" she said in a sweet voice
"I'll show you to your rooms, your new uniforms are in there"
"We'd like you to be dressed and ready to leave in ten minutes"
"The transport to Sealand leaves in fifteen"
"Follow me"


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 3, 2010)

Nate-transport to sealand

"this sucks. It's most likely just some stupid recon mission. I propably won't be able to do shit." he complaned juggling his weapon in soccer ball form. "I hate recon missions. So boring. Atleast I ain't he only one that's gonna be there.". He cought the ball and took out his face paint. He applyed the white base first this made his skin on his face lool pale. He then put on the black eyeliner and face paint. This added accent to the eyes and mouth." he held up a mirror and said "just like Erik Draven". Refering to Brandon Lees character in "the crow". The plane landed and Nate steped off careing the ball under his left arm and his suitcase in his right hand. "Looks like shit. Looks like the back ally back home" he said with a laugh.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 3, 2010)

*With Hitogoroshi, somewhere in Japan
*
She walked through the town and looked at all the people there. She really wished she could kill them all but that wouldn't do at all. She had instructions that trumped her in grained instincts.

"Go to Sealand"

She walked into the library, she had memories of that being a place where she could find information. She wandered the library for about an hour before she found what she was looking for. She felt so at home in the library and didn't want to leave but she had to. She learned that Sealand was in Europe, she heard that here was a dirigible going from a town near to her strait to Germany. It would be easy to get from Germany to Sealand, well it would be easier than getting from Japan to Sealand. She exited the library and started to think about a way to get from where she was to the port as soon as possible.

She noticed a carriage in the road with thirteen horses hitched to it.

"That's a good number" she said with a smile

She walked over to the carriage and there was an elderly man sitting in it.  

"Hello sir" she said in her honey sweet voice
"Who are you?" he asked stiffly
"I am a lady that likes good company" she said simply
"You seem to be a gentleman that likes the same"

He huffed and measured her with his eyes looking her up and down. 

"I hear there is a dirigible in the big city, I was looking for someone to take the trip with" she said with a smile

She figured that was the only reason why someone looking like that would be in a small town such as this. She guessed right by his reaction

"So what do you say..."
"Lord Criste" he said 
"My name is Hitogoroshi, you can call me Hito" she said with a smile
"My father was english and my mother japanese" she said

She knew he would like to hear that sort of thing, a western man taking a exotic japanese bride. 

"So what do you say Lord Criste, may I travel with you?" she asked smiling with the gray haired gentleman
"I can never say no to a beautiful lady" he said with a smile

He opened the door and extended his hand out of the carriage, Hitogoroshi gently took his hand and stepped into the carriage

"Lets go old man" she thought to herself as she watched him and smiled

The carriage pulled out and bounced along the road

"I am going to Sealand my Earl" she thought to herself as she looked out the window as the japanese country side flashed by.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 6, 2010)

Running up the stairs, Kinzey said to Agumon *"See? I told you that I'd be better by the next post"*.

Shrugging, Agumon replied "When you're right you're right".

As they arrived upstairs Kinzey found Shizou in furious combat with the Akuma. It was giving ferocious claw slashes left, right, up, and down, giving Shizou no reprieve from the combat. No matter where he blocked the Akuma just found an opening. There was no way he would be able to defeat it by himself.

*"Agumon, attack!"* Kinzey didn't need to say anything else. Agumon knew what to do. He opened his mouth, a small fire ball launching out of his mouth. Of course the Akuma dodged it, but instead it hit a support beam holding up the ceiling, causing a mass of debris to fall upon them. In particular a desk fell from above, striking the Akuma across the back. It avoided the brunt of the damage by rolling forward, landing at Agumon's feet. "Is that all you have?" it laughed, shrugging off the hit.

Agumon brought his claws up to attack again.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Awakening*

*The Awakening*
Kid Sealand Arc​
_Drip Drip Drip Drip Drip_

The constant dripping of a liquid was the only sound that can be heard in the silent chamber that housed a single red velvet chair. In the said chair was a man his head down and his blood red hair framing his face. His eyes were closed and on its side blood was dripping down. The blood that was streaming down his closed eyes were the source of the constant drip inside the dark chamber, the only source of light was the seemingly spotlight on top of the chair. His feet was pooled with blood, his own blood however even though his blood was pooling in his feet and he should be stark pale because of the loss of his blood, it was quite the contrary he was tanned, his skin dark and a nice mahogany color.

_Clack. Clack. Clack._

_Pop!_

The constant drip of blood was now interrupted by silent and delicate footsteps. A pop as though a candy was pulled out of a petite mouth. The figure was shrouded by shadow, but one could tell that it was a being of great power. It was Road Kamelot the 9th Apostle of the Noah's, she surveyed the man with a fond interest. Another guy with black hair and handsome feature's also went inside the chamber and stopped a little back from where Road was standing.

"Road-sama it seems that this place's district leader has been snooping around here and there, unfortunately we are unable to capture him at the moment. The little kid seems to be quite good at escaping." The black haired man said keeping his distance and talking rather politely for an Akuma.

"Kufufufufu... Isn't that just fine then, it would be quite boring if the Black Order doesn't find this place now will it." A silky and seductive voice said from somewhere in the other side of Road. A misty appearance of a man that had a hairdo like a pineapple and feature's of that of a pretty boy or a cute lady. His right eye glowing blood red and a number six etched into it.

"Oh" Road exclaimed looking towards where the man was and giving a questioning look "What brings you here 13th Disciple or should I say..."

"Kufufufu... Now now I don't want my name to be uttered so early in the arc now would I." The man said and this prompted Road to laugh heartily "Now really are you saying that me introducing myself was anti-climactinc?"

"Kufufufufu... Yes it was" The man answered.

"Now seriously I think the other's already know who you are with your kufufufu'ing all over the place." Road shot back. "In a more serious note, why are you here? It's quite a shock to actually see you here."

"kufufu..." The man stopped before he continued and cleared his voice then answered Road with the same silky and seductive voice "Well, I just thought that watching the awakening of a Noah is gonna be quite a spectacle." The man said as he watched the man that was on the chair. "kufufufu... How very rare it would be to see an awakening."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 9, 2010)

Chase- with Ryohei Sasagawa and Accretia; Library in Ireland

Chase snaped awake and grabbed his arm almost instently. "Shit that hurts" he shouted. He looked around. He was in the library. He sees ryohei and the other person "who are you guys?" he asks rubbing his arm. It want broken just brused. Chase stood up amd sat in a chair. He didn't know what hit him but it really fucking hurt.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 10, 2010)

The Akuma raised its claw to counter attack Agumon, however his movements were restrained by a surprise fullnelson. This allowed Agumons attack to successfully connect. The Akuma stumbled backwards from the attack, "Bastards! Who was that!?"

When the Akuma turned his around to the side, he would see it was Shizuo that was holding him in the fullnelson. "How did you like that you big piece of crap!? the exorcist insulted as he hold on tighter with his large rock arms. "What are you just standing around for idiot!? Do somethin'!" Shizuo shouted at Kinzey as he was losing his grip on the Akuma that squirming to get free


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 20, 2010)

ooc: LE BUMPAGE
Nate-plane to ship

Nate stood up and took out the ball. He turned it into its dao form and stated training with it. He was in a wide cargo plane so he wouldn't break anything. He set up a training dummy preflight. The dummy has many chucks missing out of it. _"focus. one hit should kill me enemy. I must never give him a chance to get up_" he thought to him self holding the sword in his hand. He activated his innonance changing the dao into the club from. He smashed it into the dummy making the head of the dummy snap off. "perfect" he said with a smile.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 21, 2010)

*Ryohei Sasagawa, Accretia; Library*



migukuni said:


> *Ryohei Sasagawa and Accretia; Library in Ireland*
> 
> *"We had held up a barrier here and we can help a little bit on his recovery."* Jarred said motioning to the half-akuma in the floor. Two finders came out of the other room and took the half-akuma away, probably off to a makeshift hospital room. Ryohei nodded and left to sleep for a little while.





Vanthebaron said:


> Chase- with Ryohei Sasagawa and Accretia; Library in Ireland
> 
> Chase snapped awake and grabbed his arm almost instently. "Shit that hurts" he shouted. He looked around. He was in the library. He sees ryohei and the other person "who are you guys?" he asks rubbing his arm. It want broken just bruised. Chase stood up and sat in a chair. He didn't know what hit him but it really fucking hurt.



*Ryohei Sasagawa; Library*

A day and a half had passed and the Akuma's haven't attacked yet, Ryohei figured that they were probably still regenerating from the last battle. Chase was also still unconscious, but he seemed to be healing up pretty well from what he could see. Jarred was helping out with Chase's healing while the other finders were still continuing in finding the presence of the innocence. Ryohei had noticed that the finders patience was wearing thin and they seemed to be ready to bite anyone that bothers them. So Ryohei had let them do what they wanted and tried to keep out of their way for most of the time.

He passed by the make-shift medical room and backtracked in front of it. Chase was still on the bed and Jarred was keeping up a thin layer of barrier that seemed to be helping the regeneration of the half-akuma. Ryohei went inside the room and leaned on a wall keeping silent. Among the finders Jarred seemed to be the squad leader, he was in the most pressure but he seemed to be handling it fairly well. Jarred looked over at Ryohei and gave him a warm smile, then continued on keeping the barrier up for the half-akuma. 

A few minutes passed and Ryohei noticed that Chase was moving. Chase snapped awake and grabbed his arm almost instantly. "Shit that hurts" he shouted. He looked around, he must have noticed that he was in the library. He sees Ryohei and Jarred "who are you guys?" he asks rubbing his arm. It want broken just bruised. Chase stood up and sat in a chair. He didn't know what hit him but it really fucking hurt.

"I'm Sasagawa Ryohei from Germany Branch and this is the squad leader of the finders Jarred..." Ryohei stopped, now that he thought about it he didn't know what Jarred's last name was.

*"Jarred Quinn"* Jarred finished as he noticed Ryohei hesitate.

"That's quite a fitting name Quinn meaning Wisdom or Chief, if I remember correctly." Ryohei said absentmindedly. Jarred smiled and nodded at that Ryohei continued. "Anyways lucky for you I was able to help you out and escape to this library. Well, I believe it would be best for you to rest for now." Ryohei said, he noticed that Chase had looked at him oddly when he said he was from the Germany Branch, he was probably itching for a fight.

*Accretia; Outskirts of the library*

Accretia stayed put for two days straight while his gaping wound was healing. Vault was getting restless and she seemed to be ready to go on a rampage and attack the library however Accretia and Jio stopped her before she could do so. The German Exorcist was not injured and him with the finders would be too troublesome to take care off when Accretia was currently totally useless...

A day passed and Accretia was already well enough to travel, the three akuma's walked towards the library and kept out of the range of the finders scan. The three Akuma's glared down to the silent library, only waiting for Accretia's complete recovery.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 21, 2010)

Chase-library

chase smiled, it was good to be in the company of friends. "3 questions. 1: what the fuck hit me? 2: did he akuma get away? And 3: got an booze?" chase said clamly.  He scaned the room. He saw all the old books _"I should pocket some of these they're really old"_ he though standing up walking to the book shelf to the left. He grabbed a book titled "1984" and opened it. He turned around and said "I read this before. It's really good.


----------

